# New orders... tell us about it.



## Titan II

Hello all. I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people can come to announce a recently purchased Steinhart and to keep everyone updated as to the status of their order. I don't know about everyone else but I love to hear about new purchases and the excitement that goes along with that...from ordering a new piece to the great unveiling and picture taking rituals. Please share. I'll go first:

I'm fairly new here and I don't post often, but I have an important announcement to make. I just pulled the trigger on my *first 2* Steinhart timepieces: a Marine Chrono II Roman and a Nav B-Uhr II 44mm hand wound. Very excited. :-! I'm sure it's only the first of many. I hope Gunter's (and hardworking staff) workload has tapered and it doesn't take too long for me to receive these beauties. Along with the watches I also ordered a couple of straps (Military Vintage band212 and special bracelet ESPRESSO vintage band145) and a couple of Steinhart branded PRE-V buckles (one polished and one satin). Let the waiting begin. I'll update as the process moves ahead. |>


----------



## Tony A.H

> I don't know about everyone else but I love to hear about new purchases and the excitement that goes along with that...from ordering a new piece to the great unveiling and picture taking rituals.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on my *first 2* Steinhart timepieces


Hello & Welcome to Steinhart
first off. Congratulations on these 2 Wonderful Pieces.. you'll love them :-!.

for me ? something Really Nice that i've been Waiting for for a while , and it's coming my way sometimes Next week . i'll post it as soon as i take Delivery of it ;-)

Cheers. and looking forward to see your watches as well..
Tony


----------



## Ira G.

Good morning Titan and welcome from another newcomer. 

I ordered my Ocean Vintage Red last week and cannot wait to get it. I'm a diver man but could see myself with your two beautiful choices in the future.

We'll be looking for pics as soon as you get them on your wrist.

Have a Great Weekend! 
Ira


----------



## roadie

Welcome to the forum TitanII, and congrats on your order. Looking forward to your pics. You'll love the Steinhart product and experience. I can assure you that you won't find a better value anywhere! (You already knew that) I own a Nav-B auto 44mm and 2 Aviations(sort of) and looking forward to owning more.
Nice to see a fellow lower mainlander on here. Hello from Steveston!


----------



## delco714

I'm leaving here. I can't take everyone buying the marine chrono roman. Bye everyone.... :'(.... I can't wait 5 more months! Argh. Enjoy your watch OP. Post pics so I can drool all over my phone/macbook.


----------



## 5661nicholas

I have an Ocean One Vintage Red on order, it will be my first Steinhart and I can't wait to see it in hand!!


----------



## medtech

Currently working out the details on a Vintage Red w/ Sapphire Crystal and one other possible mod. 

Also anxiously awaiting the Ocean 2 pics.


----------



## medtech

delco714 said:


> I'm leaving here. I can't take everyone buying the marine chrono roman. Bye everyone.... :'(.... I can't wait 5 more months! Argh. Enjoy your watch OP. Post pics so I can drool all over my phone/macbook.


Dude, shouldn't you be studying?? :-d


----------



## Titan II

medtech said:


> Dude, shouldn't you be studying?? :-d


lol

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I feel very fortunate to be welcomed to such an awesome community. And hello out there in Steveston.

Tony, that sounds very intriguing. Looking forward to a further explanation and some pics.

Ira, I wanted to get 3 watches to start out with but that just wasn't in the cards. The other was going to be an Ocean One Black, but that will have to wait a couple of months. I'd also like a GMT (Pepsi), a Nav-B Chrono, the new vintage Nav-B, a B dial, where does it end...?

Steve, the waiting is like a drug...enjoy it while it lasts. Don't worry, before you know it 5 months will be gone. Good luck and study hard.

And as medtech mentioned we still have some surprises from Gunter to look forward to. I think this is going to be a great year.

Thanks everyone for partaking and I'm looking forward to sharing your excitement.

Rene


----------



## Kwyjibo

Hi,

Steinhart newbie here.

Jan 2nd, Emailed Steinhart with some questions regarding the default strap with the pilot watches. Gunter responded promptly, letting me know of the option to choose a different strap, free of charge. 

Jan 2nd, place my order of the 44mm Nav B hand driven with Espresso band #145 


Jan 2nd, received order confirmation from Gunter, stating that my order will be shipped after the 10th when they return to work from the holidays

January 7th, changed my mind and decided to go with the mentality of GO BIG OR GO HOME and proceeded to switch my order from 44mm to the 47mm.

January 8th, Gunter emailed back asking me to confirm my order change.

Jan 11th, received tracking info, stating that the watch will arrive in NY by 10:30am on the 12th. Saaaaaaaay Whaaaaat? :-!


Jan 12th, constantly checking Fedex tracking site. no watch. Terrible snow storm in NYo|


Jan 13th, constantly checking Fedex tracking site. Delivery exception at 5:54 PM. :-x

Called Fedex at 6PM asking the rep to get in touch with the driver to turn around and make another delivery attempt. Was told NO CAN DO. 6:20pm, racing to the Fedex location, praying that the traffic would not be THAT bad.

Smooth traffic. Very unusual and very odd, in a scary way...


~7:05pm at the Fedex pick up location but was told that another delivery attempt was made at 7:01pm and confirmed delivery. Huh? :-s

~8:15pm spotted the international Fedex pouch! 

~8:16pm ripped the pouch open. The white Steinhart box. The black Steinhart watch box. Box opened. There it was. 47mm Nav B with the Espresso band

~8:17pm girlfriend: "it's nice but it's too big!"

~8:17pm I: "that's what she said." 

Jan 14th, showing off my new watch to friends and directing them Steinhart website


Kwyjibo


----------



## Titan II

Welcome Kwyjibo and thanks for sharing that story. Wear it in good health and post some pictures when you get a chance.

Rene


----------



## BrooklineWatch

On Monday (1/10/11) I ordered a Steinhart Marine Chorno Arabic (I know I am in the minority with the numerals) on the coffee special bracelet with the deployment clasp. Now waiting patiently (well, not really patiently).


----------



## Titan II

Congrats on the MC II Brookline...hang in there. You'll be getting ours before I get mine.

Rene


----------



## Kwyjibo

BrooklineWatch said:


> On Monday (1/10/11) I ordered a Steinhart Marine Chorno Arabic (I know I am in the minority with the numerals) on the coffee special bracelet with the deployment clasp. Now waiting patiently (well, not really patiently).


I thought more people own the Arabic and not Roman because the original Marine style is Arabic?


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Kwyjibo said:


> I thought more people own the Arabic and not Roman because the original Marine style is Arabic?


I seem to see most people posting the Roman on this site.


----------



## MikeM856

I'm new to WUS and to the Steinhart brand. I fell in love with the watches and have since e-mailed Gunther with several questions, which he has answered promptly. I now have several items up on e-bay (including my Omega Seamaster that I've had for 10 years) in order to finance my new Steinhart fettish. When everything is sold I'm ordering an Aviation GMT, MCII Roman and Ocean 1 black. Can't wait!!


----------



## Chuxx

So many of us waiting for delivery, it's good to know i'm not alone and in good company. I'm newish hear too but have been a daily visitor since i discovered the site. I decided to reward myself with a new watch for Christmas and to rest my trusty, go anywhere Swatch Irony. I would have been happy with a pretty looking watch from a high street store, but the inner geek in me researched the heck out of watches to see what the best watch for my budget would be. 

My interest switched from a reasonably priced Tissot Quartz Chrono, to a Jorg Gray Chrono (as worn by Mr. President), to a Christopher Ward C60 Trident Dive Watch. Just as i was about to pull the trigger for the Christopher Ward, the name Steinhart cropped up on their forum. Delving deeper down the rabbit hole, i looked up the Steinhart site and that as they say, was that. 

I was hooked right away, resulting in my pulling the trigger on an MCII Roman  just before Christmas. I've been tracking the shipment non stop since i got the email from Gunther and Co. yesterday. Checked once more while typing this, and the watch is on British shores now. |> It shouldn't be long before my first of hopefully several Steinhart watches is nestled comfortably on my wrist. 

The watch is likely to turn up tomorrow. I never work Saturdays, but tomorrow i have to move some servers into a new data cabinet, a task i can only do out of hours. So for all my nail biting and shipment tracking i won't even be home when the package arrives. Typical!! :-|

I know the history of how i discovered Steinhart was lengthy, but only like minded people such as yourselves would understand.  Probably the birth of another thread!?!

There will be photos, when the watch finally gets here, naturally! 

Cheers everyone.

Chuks



:: Update ::

tracking information so far;

13/01/11	10:34	Email from Steinhart	
13/01/11	15:50	Ausburg(DE)
13/01/11	23:46	Aschaffenburg(DE)
14/01/11	20:04 Oldbury(GB)
16/01/11	00:11	Still in Oldbury!!

Looks like DPD UK don't work weekends. My parcel hasn't moved since it arrived on these shores!o|


----------



## Titan II

Hello Mike, and welcome to WUS and the Steinhart forum. I'm sure I can speak for all here when I say "It's good to have you aboard". Please keep us posted on your progress.

Rene


----------



## Bertelsen

It looks like Steinhart has doubled their fanbase since the new year.


----------



## delco714

medtech said:


> Dude, shouldn't you be studying?? :-d


For your information sir, I am off until the 24th , until that hell of a semester begins (though I have spent the last 3wk off mastering ekgs & diagnosis), I am here drooling at everyone's purchases! Lol

Enjoy all.

And yes, OP, 5mo will blaze through at a scary pace!


----------



## Tony A.H

> Just as i was about to pull the trigger for the Christopher Ward, the name Steinhart cropped up on their forum. Delving deeper down the rabbit hole, i looked up the Steinhart site and that as they say, was that


 you made the Right Choice .! |>
 there's a HUGE Difference (imo) between a Quartz and a Mechanical watch .!
 you may have a Sleepless Night Tonight . but you'll be Jumping for Joy tomorrow after taking Delivery of your New STEINHART.


----------



## Alter Soldat

Triton 30 ATM and Ocean1 ordered yesterday and confirmed yesterday evening.With the back log it might take a while. Sigh.......................:roll:


----------



## MikeM856

That's so funny Chuxx, I was in the same boat. I was looking at Tissots and CW's trying to decide what I wanted. I was all set on a C60 Kingfisher and a C20 Lido from CW. I was watching some Youtube reviews and came across the Steinharts. I saw one reivew of the Aviation model, and that was it. I went to the Steinhart site, and the next day I was scrapping together everything I could find to throw up on E-Bay to finance my new love affair. Now I'm set on three different Steinharts.


----------



## Tony Duronio

2 on the way Ocean Black DLC, and a gently used LSE which should be here tomorrow


----------



## Chuxx

MikeM856 said:


> That's so funny Chuxx, I was in the same boat. I was looking at Tissots and CW's trying to decide what I wanted. I was all set on a C60 Kingfisher and a C20 Lido from CW. I was watching some Youtube reviews and came across the Steinharts. I saw one reivew of the Aviation model, and that was it. I went to the Steinhart site, and the next day I was scrapping together everything I could find to throw up on E-Bay to finance my new love affair. Now I'm set on three different Steinharts.


Nice one Mike, you and I think alike  . Hope you get to order soon.


----------



## Chuxx

Finally!! It's here, my shiny new MCII Roman. I'm so pleased with it, it looks so much better in the flesh. This is definitely not my last Steinhart. The watch bug has bitten. This could get costly.

:: Update ::
I've had to remove my images as they were getting replaced by someone else's G-Shock images. Anyone know why?


----------



## Bertelsen

Nice!

What we need is a wristshot


----------



## Titan II

An update folks...

I received the e-mail this morning from Gunter letting me know that they've received my payment and my order will be shipping in a few days. Very exciting and quicker than I'd anticipated. I can't wait to lay my hands on my first 2 Steinharts. How's everyone else getting on?

Rene


----------



## shania176

Like I mentioned in the other thread, I lost my Ocean 1 B during the NYE and I would like to order a new one. Problem is that I'm leaving the country in about 2 weeks and would need to receive it before leaving. Trying to get confirmation that they actually have those in stock before placing order but can't reach anyone. Frustrating :/


----------



## MarkND

Hello all, my first post on this forum.

After checking them out for quite awhile, I finally ordered a Vintage Red on the 13th. I received the automated order received response shortly after, but nothing since.

Mark


----------



## Titan II

Welcome aboard Mark and congrats on choosing Steinhart. Apparantly we're not going to be disappointed.

I'm not sure if you're aware of this from other posts but this is only the Steinhart teams second week back to work after their holiday. According to reports they have been inundated with orders and are in the process of catching up. Give them a couple more days as it has only been 2 full working days since your order was placed. I'm sure you'll be hearing from hem soon.

Remember to keep us updated here on the status of your order.

Rene


----------



## shania176

Congrats indeed. I got hold of Gunter this afternoon and he informed me that Ocean 1 Blacks are out of stock at the moment (they had just shipped the last piece o|), but they should get new ones in the middle of next week.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

I ordered an Aviation GMT on Thursday last week, looking forward to getting it!

Stef


----------



## nuovorecord

I placed my order on Dec. 28 for an Ocean GMT with the Pepsi bezel. This morning I received the FedEx tracking #. The watch is on the way and is scheduled to be here by Thursday morning! YAY!


----------



## Bertelsen

Was the package sent before you got the tracking#? 
Gunter told me he would ship my watch on monday, and that I would get the tracking# later. 

Anyway, the GMT is looking good, got one right here!


----------



## nuovorecord

No, I got the tracking number prior to fedex picking up the package. It had been entered into the fedex system on the tenth but shipped a week later.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertelsen

Daaaym, that prob means that I still have a long waiting-time.


----------



## bellamy

Hey delco.. I'm also schooling, but I don't think I can hold off the temptation much longer!! The MCII Arabic/B Dial/Nav.B Rose Gold are all staring right down at my face!! I'm gonna succumb to it pretty soon I think

Maybe we should get a watch to keep us motivated :-x


----------



## shania176

shania176 said:


> Congrats indeed. I got hold of Gunter this afternoon and he informed me that Ocean 1 Blacks are out of stock at the moment (they had just shipped the last piece o|), but they should get new ones in the middle of next week.


Arghhhh! Yesterday I was told that they should be available again next week, now, when I'm putting down my order it says that Ocean 1's won't be available until end of February. o|


----------



## edwinwalke

Well my GMT Ocean 1 Pepsi should be here today. Got a call from FedEx and the message they left said it would be delivered before 3pm today. The tracking info still shows that it left the FedEX origin facility in Garching, DE. The tracking shows that shipping info was provided on 12 Jan and that it was picked up 18 Jan at 2:24pm. If it gets here today that will be fast -- about 30 hours if you figure the time difference.

Well I knew it was to good to be true. The person that left the voice message was incorrect. The watch just left Germany this afternoon and a nice lady from Fedex left me another voice message that said once it cleared customs she would give me another call with a delivery time. Now that is good service.


----------



## xinxin

Stefan Tapp said:


> I ordered an Aviation GMT on Thursday last week, looking forward to getting it!
> 
> Stef


I got the exact same thing. I'm expecting delivery by the end of the month.


----------



## Redhat703

Yay! Finally the Fedex guy showed up at front door. The Nav B Chrono II has just been delivered. I am happy! Thanks Gunter for my 1st Steinhart. Will be more to come..


----------



## delco714

bellamy said:


> Hey delco.. I'm also schooling, but I don't think I can hold off the temptation much longer!! The MCII Arabic/B Dial/Nav.B Rose Gold are all staring right down at my face!! I'm gonna succumb to it pretty soon I think
> 
> Maybe we should get a watch to keep us motivated :-x


Lol.... well I do have lots and lots of loan money right now.. haha.. I have 3 watches I intend to buy this summer (one of the hammy auto khaki fields, steinhart mcII roman, and a luminox navy seal watch). Additionally, I think it's time I get a watch winder/box. I will get a 6 watch (each indiv.) winder with storage for hopefully an extra 6 watches off eBay. Man, I'm only 21 and I'm going to have 8 cool watches, 5 of which are autos, 4/8 being eta mvts (mc is manual)! I'm excited!


----------



## Bertelsen

You have a great collection Steve! 
21 years old and a student, I can promise I didn't have so many watches back when I was at your age.


----------



## nuovorecord

My watch must be smelling really nice right now...because according to FedEx, it's sitting in Cologne! :-d


----------



## SJL

Redhat703 said:


> Yay! Finally the Fedex guy showed up at front door. The Nav B Chrono II has just been delivered. I am happy! Thanks Gunter for my 1st Steinhart. Will be more to come..


Let's get some pics up dude. :-!


----------



## Kwabbernoot

I ordered my Vintage Red the 8th of January. Today they mailed that my first Steinhart is on its way. Yeah! b-)

Groeten...


----------



## Chuxx

Some quick shots of the new arrival. Can't tell you all how pleased i am with it! :-!


----------



## Ira G.

Congrats Chuxx. Beautiful watch and nice pics. I just got home, checked my e-email, and guess what? My Vintage Red has been shipped.:-!:-! It's my first and cannot wait to get it.


----------



## nuovorecord

nuovorecord said:


> My watch must be smelling really nice right now...because according to FedEx, it's sitting in Cologne! :-d


Just checked FlightAware.com...my watch just entered North American airspace on its way to Memphis. For you who really want to track your watch's trip to North America, flight #7 is FedEx's daily flight from Cologne, Germany to Memphis. Your watch will generally be on this flight.

FlightAware > Federal Express Corporation (FX) #7 Vlucht-tracker


----------



## bellamy

Wow three watches in summer alone?! You should probably spread your purchases out.. and get one now :-d how do you resist keeping your purchases till summer?! That really takes a heck load of discipline-something i dont have  wow eight watches!! NICE! Yeah I think you should get a winder too, but that's gonna cost a bomb eh? Holy smokes, I just realized I've got FOUR Steinharts already!

And guess what.. I'm also 21! Where are you schooling??



delco714 said:


> Lol.... well I do have lots and lots of loan money right now.. haha.. I have 3 watches I intend to buy this summer (one of the hammy auto khaki fields, steinhart mcII roman, and a luminox navy seal watch). Additionally, I think it's time I get a watch winder/box. I will get a 6 watch (each indiv.) winder with storage for hopefully an extra 6 watches off eBay. Man, I'm only 21 and I'm going to have 8 cool watches, 5 of which are autos, 4/8 being eta mvts (mc is manual)! I'm excited!


----------



## wilcat_2000

Woohoo! Just got a tracking number for my new Nav B Chrono 47...soooo stoked!
But the question is...how long is it gonna take to get to Canada?


----------



## Titan II

Congrats wildcat, that is a beautiful piece. Is it your first Steinhart? It's on my list for the future after an Ocean One Black and maybe a B dial. I hope Gunther doesn't plan on discontinuing it anytime soon.

From what I've read on the forum once you get your tracking number your delivery should be about 3 days away. Can anyone else attest to that?

Anyway, congrats again and please keep us posted with delivery times and pics once it arrives.

Enjoy the ride,

Rene

Ch


----------



## delco714

Chuxx, I'm jealous, agh! Congrats, I love it!


----------



## MarkND

An update on my order:

Date/Time
Activity
Location
Details
Jan 20, 2011 1:24 PM
Picked up

GARCHING DE

Jan 18, 2011 11:03 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx​


----------



## MasterTimer

new arrival quick shot off iphone . Will take some glamour shots on weekend 








first steinhart and hopefully will be joined by the proteus Ltd as am on waiting list


----------



## edwinwalke

edwinwalke said:


> Well my GMT Ocean 1 Pepsi should be here today. Got a call from FedEx and the message they left said it would be delivered before 3pm today. The tracking info still shows that it left the FedEX origin facility in Garching, DE. The tracking shows that shipping info was provided on 12 Jan and that it was picked up 18 Jan at 2:24pm. If it gets here today that will be fast -- about 30 hours if you figure the time difference.
> 
> Well I knew it was to good to be true. The person that left the voice message was incorrect. The watch just left Germany this afternoon and a nice lady from Fedex left me another voice message that said once it cleared customs she would give me another call with a delivery time. Now that is good service.


Well the update is:

Jan 20, 2011 08:05
On FedEx vehicle for delivery​
Jan 20, 2011 07:35
At local FedEx facility
ALEXANDRIA, VA​
Jan 20, 2011 05:50
At dest sort facility
DULLES, VA​
Jan 20, 2011 03:26
Departed FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN​
Jan 20, 2011 01:47
Int'l shipment release
MEMPHIS, TN​
Jan 20, 2011 00:02
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN​
Jan 19, 2011 22:00
In transit
KOELN DE​
Jan 19, 2011 21:23
Departed FedEx location
KOELN DE​
Jan 19, 2011 19:14
Arrived at FedEx location
KOELN DE​
Jan 19, 2011 14:10
In transit
FREISING DE​
Jan 18, 2011 18:27
Left FedEx origin facility
GARCHING DE​
Jan 18, 2011 14:24
Picked up
GARCHING DE​
Pickup 14:24 18 Jan

Out for delivery 08:05 20 Jan

I will have a new toy when I get home from work.

Not bad work for FedEx -- less than two days from pickup to delivery.


----------



## MattPap

Hi all! 

I've received the payment confirmation email on 01/18, but no tracking number yet. This is my third order from Steinhart, and they've never been so slow. Hope everything will be ok soon.


----------



## Tony A.H

MasterTimer said:


> new arrival quick shot off iphone . Will take some glamour shots on weekend
> View attachment 376055
> 
> 
> first steinhart and hopefully will be joined by the proteus Ltd as am on waiting list


That is just BEAUTIFUL.:-!
 it deserves a Separate Post.(hopefully when you take a lot more than 1 Picture !!)..
 Cheers and Congratulations.

 Tony


----------



## nuovorecord

edwinwalke said:


> Not bad work for FedEx -- less than two days from pickup to delivery.


They are a pretty amazing operation, aren't they? My Ocean GMT arrives in less than two hours now. :-!


----------



## nuovorecord

nuovorecord said:


> They are a pretty amazing operation, aren't they? My Ocean GMT arrives in less than two hours now. :-!


And it's here!


----------



## Bertelsen

Nice strap! 
How do you like the watch?


----------



## nuovorecord

Bertelsen said:


> Nice strap!
> How do you like the watch?


Thanks. Strap is a Hadley-Roma alligator. The watch is perfect; no issues with mis-aligned GMT hand or anything else. I've always loved this watch and I'm so stoked to have it in my collection again!


----------



## Bertelsen

Its nice to hear about the GMT being aligned! 

Also, my MCII is ready for pickup now, arrival is aprox wednesday/thursday next week.
(I think, it only says shipment information sent to FedEx, Dec 22) 

Since its 0750 PM here, it wont get picked up today I guess.


----------



## nuovorecord

Bertelsen said:


> Its nice to hear about the GMT being aligned!
> 
> Also, my MCII is ready for pickup now, arrival is aprox wednesday/thursday next week.


Yeah, the GMT hand was my biggest worry, but all is well.

Why is it taking a week for your Marine Chronometer to be delivered? That must be torture! :-/


----------



## Bertelsen

I have no idea, since the FedEx information-page doesn't really say anything yet. 
So what I did was to try to get the rates and shipping time through writing in ship from/to, then it said next wednesday.

Anyway, Norway isn't that far away from Germany- It cant take that long. 
We will see, I know the watch is on its way, and I have to work a lot the next days- waiting will go smoothingly! 
(I think I just invented a new word, copyright)


----------



## Chuxx

The waiting is always the hard bit, but when that package arrives, it's all worth it. Remember we're all as eager as everyone of you, so do keep those updates coming. Not to mention those first snapshots too. I'm keen to hear about MCII roman arrivals as that's what I'm proudly wearing right now. #203 to be precise.


----------



## Bertelsen

I was thinking on taking some pictures of it, I ordered it on the mesh, and I have yet to see any good pictures of it on mesh. 
I also have some other straps that I think will suit it well, blue croco and a regular black leather. 

Maybe python will look good? There is so many possibilities since the watch is fairly big, both casual and dressy. 
We are having this party at work in a couple of weeks, and now I am wondering which clothes that will fit the watch!

Anyone with some serious photoshop skills here? :-D


----------



## picklepossy

Anticipated ship date









Jan 20, 2011

Estimated delivery









Jan 21, 2011 by 5:00 PM

Jan 20, 2011 9:41 AM
Shipment information sent to FedEx​
MC II Roman on it's way. Gunter also included a beautiful all black buffalo leather strap with black stitch. I have a Peter Gunny "Dark Oil" custom strap also being made.

It says to be delivered tomorrow before 5:00pm. Will see......


----------



## stateless

Beautiful watches, all. Wear them in good health. 

Mine is an odd one. My friend and I are both getting married this year, me in Feb and him in March. We're best men at each others weddings and organizing each others buck, etc. We've both wanted a new watch for a while and decided to take this opportunity to buy each other one as a gift. 

He's getting an Archimede Arcadia (silver dial, non-chrono) and I'm getting a Steinhart Nav B-Uhr II 44mm hand wound. So I'm getting a Steinhart, the order has been placed, but won't be able to track it and will have to just hope it arrives before my bucks on the 13th of Feb. Eeek!

Riker is making some custom straps for both watches too, which is very exciting.


----------



## a pine tree

nuovorecord said:


> And it's here!


I'm green with envy. Let me wash off with some drool


----------



## DNW

That looks like the older style bezel?


----------



## nuovorecord

DNW said:


> That looks like the older style bezel?


Yes, it appears so. Now that I think about it, I've only seen the new bezel in black that I can recall. But my watch has the new style caseback. Probably just a parts supply thing. Doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## edwinwalke

nuovorecord said:


> Yes, it appears so. Now that I think about it, I've only seen the new bezel in black that I can recall. But my watch has the new style caseback. Probably just a parts supply thing. Doesn't matter to me either way.


Well mine arrived and it has the old style bezel as well which is a little disappointing. I thought that they were all gone when the GMT Oceans ran out of stock in November and all the photos were changed on their website. The 24 hour GMT hand is off by 1/2 hour. I have sent Gunter an email requesting return instructions. I really find it amazing that they are still shipping them with the GMT 24 hours hand sync issue. It seems to me there have been more than a few discussions on this forum about GMTs with the hand sync issue. Oh well, other than those issues it is everything I expected and more. The dial is really nice and the crown action on the 2893 is really smooth. So I goes back in the box awaiting Gunter's reply.


----------



## DNW

I just ordered a pepsi GMT yesterday from Gnomon, Steinhart was out of stock, and I was told it had the new bezel. Since they don't appear to be shipping from Steinhart with the new one I highly doubt it will have it, but we shall see. I will be bummed, that was part of the appeal. Maybe it is upgradeable later.


----------



## edwinwalke

Hope yours comes with the new one. I can do live with either one but I was looking forward to the new one because it looks more like the Rolex GMT Master 1675.


----------



## nuovorecord

edwinwalke said:


> I really find it amazing that they are still shipping them with the GMT 24 hours hand sync issue.


I can't help but think the misaligned hand issue occurs during shipping. The watch is just sitting in the box, with no padding holding it in place, and just placed in a FedEx bubble mailer. Mine had been flopping about in the box by all appearances when I opened it up.

This is my third Ocean GMT I've had in my possession and the first one that didn't arrive with problems. The first had the GMT hand problem; the second's movement had come adrift and was flopping about in the case. Both problems could have been caused by rough handling and bumping around.

I would posit that a lot of damage and return issues could be created during shipping. I know that few people ever post on a forum when things happen as advertised - what's the discussion to be had there? So undoubtedly there's a high percentage of people reporting damage compared to those who get their watches with no problem. But I have a hard time believing that Steinhart allows watches to leave the office that aren't perfect. Assuming that's the case, it's likely the damage occurs en route.


----------



## 5661nicholas

It appears my Vintage Red will be arriving tomorrow, quite excited. Will do my best to post pics ASAP


----------



## picklepossy

I would have to strongly agree that this would have to happen during shipping. I honestly can't see Steinhart sending out faulty watches and at the same time having to keep losing money. I would be pretty confident in saying that it can't be an issue with the ETA movements cause we would all know about this. Now onto the packaging. I hope Steinhart does better in this department and not keep sending them in FedEx envelopes cause for sure damage will happen. It's funny cause when I went to FedEx to send my Vintage GMT back to have it re-alligned, the guy said that they should be sent inside another box with protection. That is how I sent mine back to Gunter on Monday morning. Now let's see how I receive it back.


----------



## wilcat_2000

Titan II said:


> Congrats wildcat, that is a beautiful piece. Is it your first Steinhart? It's on my list for the future after an Ocean One Black and maybe a B dial. I hope Gunther doesn't plan on discontinuing it anytime soon.
> 
> From what I've read on the forum once you get your tracking number your delivery should be about 3 days away. Can anyone else attest to that?
> 
> Anyway, congrats again and please keep us posted with delivery times and pics once it arrives.
> 
> Enjoy the ride,
> 
> Rene
> 
> Ch


Yep! My first Steinhart...and sooooo looking forward to it...and it's my first "real" chrono (an automatic...not like those old seiko quartz models from a few years back)...fedex says its in transit from cologne...and that they anticipate delivery before the end of the day tomorrow...but...based on my last Doxa purchase...i've got a hunch that she's gonna get stuck in customs for at least a day...grrrrr....that means i'm gonna have to wait the weekend...fingers crossed though!!!! thanks!!! and will def. post photos when she arrives!


----------



## Titan II

Thanks everyone for the updates. As Chuxx mentioned above we're all eager to hear about and see pictures of your new acquisitions...so keep 'em coming.

Stateless, I don't think you'll have a problem getting your watch before Feb. 13th. When did you guys place the order?

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Update...

Okay, my turn. I received my ship confirmation and tracking number today. When I first checked the e-mail the confirmation said that the projected ship date was Jan. 19th and it was projected to arrive today (Jan, 20th) before 5pm. When I checked again at about 3pm the notification had changed to say that shipping info had been sent to Fedex on Jan. 18th and didn't give any projected ship date. I'm not exactly sure what happened there.

The note from the Steinhart Team that accompanied the ship confirmation listed the products that had been dispatched but my MCII was not listed. I checked my invoice to make sure that I didn't neglect to order it, but it was on there and paid for. Is it possible that they missed it? Or maybe just missed putting in on the notification? I fired off an e-mail to them this evening but they were already closed for the day. I hope it won't take too long for them to get back to me. If there's an error I'd like to get it cleared up sooner rather than later. Anyway, I guess all I can do now is wait.

I'll keep you all posted. Wish me luck.

Rene


----------



## stateless

> When did you guys place the order?


Last night. It has to come all the way down to Melbourne, Australia too.



> Anyway, I guess all I can do now is wait.


Too true. Although it's worse for my friend. I ordered his last night too, but it will arrive weeks before his bucks in March. He'll have to cope with the torture of knowing it's at my house, but not being able to have it. Mwah ha ha ha!


----------



## Riker

OK, so I don't get the wrong iidea of what you are saying, you think there is a possiblity Steinhart has sent your package without the MCII....? Well, unless there is a monumental stuff up on Steinharts part which I highly doubt, I would be quite sure they wouldn't forget to include the main part of the order..... Relax Titan...;-)



Titan II said:


> Update...
> 
> Okay, my turn. I received my ship confirmation and tracking number today. When I first checked the e-mail the confirmation said that the projected ship date was Jan. 19th and it was projected to arrive today (Jan, 20th) before 5pm. When I checked again at about 3pm the notification had changed to say that shipping info had been sent to Fedex on Jan. 18th and didn't give any projected ship date. I'm not exactly sure what happened there.
> 
> The note from the Steinhart Team that accompanied the ship confirmation listed the products that had been dispatched but my MCII was not listed. I checked my invoice to make sure that I didn't neglect to order it, but it was on there and paid for. Is it possible that they missed it? Or maybe just missed putting in on the notification? I fired off an e-mail to them this evening but they were already closed for the day. I hope it won't take too long for them to get back to me. If there's an error I'd like to get it cleared up sooner rather than later. Anyway, I guess all I can do now is wait.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Wish me luck.
> 
> Rene


----------



## Titan II

Riker said:


> OK, so I don't get the wrong iidea of what you are saying, you think there is a possiblity Steinhart has sent your package without the MCII....? Well, unless there is a monumental stuff up on Steinharts part which I highly doubt, I would be quite sure they wouldn't forget to include the main part of the order..... Relax Titan...;-)


Thanks for the reply Riker.|> Actually, I ordered a few items: 2 watches (Nav-B II and MCII), 2 straps, and 2 buckles. Everything was listed in the shipped confirmation except the MCII. After I posted to this thread I went to the Steinhart website and saw that the MCII is now out of stock until Feb. 15th.:-( This is probably the reason that it is not listed as shipped. It's not a big deal, but e-mail notification as to the status of the order would have been the correct action. This is not really the way I want to find out that the watch I paid for won't be shipped to me until next month.<| That being said, I may be incorrect in my assumptions so I'll just sit on my hands and wait it out.

I'm not really fretting...just keeping everyone updated. If the MCII _is_ delayed it will just give me something else to look forward to and maybe it can accompany my Ocean One Black or B dial on the voyage to Vancouver.:-! But wouldn't it be funny if I only ordered the one watch along with the other items and they forgot to include it in the shipment? :-d:-d

Thanks for looking out for us all Riker. It's much appreciated.|>

Rene


----------



## Chuxx

Bertelsen said:


> ........ There is so many possibilities since the watch is fairly big, both casual and dressy.
> We are having this party at work in a couple of weeks, and now I am wondering which clothes that will fit the watch!
> 
> Anyone with some serious photoshop skills here? :-D


I had to respond to this because it made me laugh :-d:-d. I thought i was the only one thinking of matching outfits to my watch, so glad i'm not.

Not too long ago, i was a one watch kinda guy, but since i've discovered this shiny new world of watches and accessories everything's changed. My strap choices are influenced by my belts and shoes and vice-versa. And i'm sure my future watch choices will be influenced by my wardrobe and where i intend to wear the watch.

If this keeps up, i'll be more co-ordinated than my wife and daughters, and that will take some doing:-d

By the way *Bertelsen*, i know my way around Photoshop quite well, been using it for ages. Drop me a line if you like and i'll see what i can do to help.


----------



## Chuxx

I tried posting pics earlier, but ran into problems. That's all sorted now, so here are a few. I've posted some of these in other threads, but since most of you on this thread are still waiting for orders, it seemed right since i've already got mine, to share. Hope you like.























































This is not the band it came with by the way. This is the Special Bracelet Coffee, with deployment clasp. I ordered this at the same time.


----------



## Ira G.

Nice pics Chuxx, and the band looks great. My Vintage Red left the Fedex facility in Memphis, TN at 5:22AM EST. Could I possibly get it today? The snow here in NJ has stopped and the sun is out. A good omen, I hope.


----------



## Bertelsen

Chuxx said:


> By the way *Bertelsen*, i know my way around Photoshop quite well, been using it for ages. Drop me a line if you like and i'll see what i can do to help.


I´m thinking of ordering one of these:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So I was trying to cut and paste, but that is NOT easy in paint. 
If you can try to get that pattern (thinking on grey or beige) on to a picture of the MCII, I will buy you a beer next time I´m in London! 
But any python will do, I just need to get the "feel" for it.

Thanks!


----------



## shania176

shania176 said:


> Arghhhh! Yesterday I was told that they should be available again next week, now, when I'm putting down my order it says that Ocean 1's won't be available until end of February. o|


hmm.. I asked about this and Gunter emailed me that despite this they're getting small shipment next week and he would make sure I would get one from that if I mentioned this in the order. I did that and ordered immediately, but now I got another e-mail from Steinhart saying that they can't be sure about this because they're only getting small amount of watches next week. This is slightly frustrating and I obviously wouldn't have ordered at all yet if not getting it from the next weeks shipment. Well, I have my fingers crossed, so let's hope for the best


----------



## jsherlock

so I purchased a Vintage GMT on January 7th, the expected ship date on the website was January 15th which was fully acceptable. On January 11th I got an email saying they had received my order and would process it in a few days, and that I would receive a tracking number once it was shipped. I haven't heard anything and in the last 3 days or so I have sent Gunter emails asking the status of my order CCd the [email protected] email address. I'm beginning to get worried about the lack of contact, and the website now states a march shipping date which is scary. Anything else I should be doing? is a 10+ day wait normal at this point?


----------



## Ira G.

Congratulations to everyone who has gotten their new watches. My vintage Red arrived at the FedEx depot late this afternoon. I wasn't going to wait until Monday so I drove over and got it. Now I can spend all weekend drooling over it.


----------



## Bertelsen

My MCII has departed from FedEx in Garching, estimated delivery Jan 26. :-D


----------



## nuovorecord

Bertelsen said:


> My MCII has departed from FedEx in Garching, estimated delivery Jan 26. :-D


Longest five days of your life, eh? ;-)


----------



## Bertelsen

Haha, so true! 

But I just got me some new speakers, so I can listen to music in all new sound. 
Five days of pure Pink Floyd- marathon!


----------



## wilcat_2000

OH YEAH BABY!!!!!!
The new Nav B Chrono that was sitting on a FedEx loading dock in Garching, Germany yesterday afternoon is now sitting on my wrist here in the Great White North - overnight to Ontario, Canada - through customs and everything - man - amazing job, Mr. Steinhart!!!

I missed the delivery guy at home at 3:30 this afternoon - but was able to catch up with him at the FedEx depot just before they closed. And...getting home...decided I wanted to try a stainless look - so threw it right onto a watchadoo that I had laying around...here's a quick & dirty (sorry for the poor quality - gonna need some daylight to do this watch some justice)...she's a real beaut!!!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Chuxx said:


> I tried posting pics earlier, but ran into problems. That's all sorted now, so here are a few. I've posted some of these in other threads, but since most of you on this thread are still waiting for orders, it seemed right since i've already got mine, to share. Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the band it came with by the way. This is the Special Bracelet Coffee, with deployment clasp. I ordered this at the same time.


That's the same band I ordered for my MCII Arabic! It looks as great as I thought it would and now I can't wait to get mine even more.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Hmmm..... On the Steinhart website it now say that MC IIs are "shipping not before February 15." I wonder if this applies to the one I ordered on Jan. 10, when it said they were "shipping not before January 12."


----------



## edwinwalke

BrooklineWatch said:


> Hmmm..... On the Steinhart website it now say that MC IIs are "shipping not before February 15." I wonder if this applies to the one I ordered on Jan. 10, when it said they were "shipping not before January 12."


Did they take off the not before January 12 before they changed it to Feb? I am looking for a replacement for a GMT Ocean I got last Thursday and sent back because of GMT hand alignment problems. It was also the old model and I wanted the new bezel. Gunter told me yesterday that they had a shipment coming from Switzerland this week but he was not sure at the moment what was coming.


----------



## Titan II

BrooklineWatch said:


> Hmmm..... On the Steinhart website it now say that MC IIs are "shipping not before February 15." I wonder if this applies to the one I ordered on Jan. 10, when it said they were "shipping not before January 12."


BW, I also ordered an MCII (along with a Nav-B Uhr II manual) in early January.When I got my shipping confirmation it showed that only the Nav-B had shipped. When I went onto Steinhart's website I realised that the ship date had changed from Jan to Feb 15. I was a little disappointed but that's the way things go. If they don't have it they can't ship it. However, this morning I was pleasantly surprised to find an e-mail from Sabine in my inbox explaining that they split the shipment because my MCII wasn't ready to ship yet but it is now ready and will ship tomorrow (Wed. 26th). I don't know if your MCII is ready to ship yet but you may be receiving your confirmation soon.

I received my Nav-B on Mon. 24th. If only Sabine had let me know before shipping the Nav-B that the MCII would be ready this week I would have requested they hold the order and ship it all together. That would have saved them from paying the shipping twice. But I guess with customers screaming for their watches they just want to ship everything out as fast as they can.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy your MCII.

Rene

**(I hope this passes as me being helpful and not "fluff".)**


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Thanks for the info! This gives me some hope that I'll see this watch soon!


----------



## gulielmus

I orded a new Aviation Automatic on Sunday. Got order confirmation and shipment on Monday, got the watch today (Wednesday.) Very happy with the watch and the speed with which it was shipped.

I do need to have one more hole cut in the strap though, it's just that little bit too long for my wrist.


----------



## Riker

Congrats to all... If this is your first Steinhart welcome, if it is a second, third or more then obviously you have been bitten by the Steinhart bug....:-d 

Be sure to post pics & thoughts after your watches arrive in a thread of your own & then pics in the 'Show your Steinhart' thread.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

gulielmus said:


> I orded a new Aviation Automatic on Sunday. Got order confirmation and shipment on Monday, got the watch today (Wednesday.) Very happy with the watch and the speed with which it was shipped.
> 
> I do need to have one more hole cut in the strap though, it's just that little bit too long for my wrist.


That's interesting because I ordered an Aviation over 2 weeks ago and apart from the order confirmation I've heard or received nothing. No reply to emails either......................

Stef


----------



## johnchoe

I've been following this thread closely, and it looks like some of the grumblings about new orders may have reached the boiling point among posters in at least one deleted thread. It's interesting to me that there are two general flavors of comments regarding the customer service experience with Steinhart watches-- Wildly positive and enthusiastic, versus a much smaller (but vocal) minority that are dissatisfied with their experiences.

It's hard to reconcile the level of enthusiasm by some, versus the unhappiness of other customers, but I've seen both in my own case. I'm currently waiting on my second Steinhart, and having had a number of chances to communicate with Gunter and his team I'll share a couple of thoughts/ observations about these interactions. 

First, in general, I think that Gunter and Sabine are good people, who make a fabulous product at an incredible and almost unheard of price-value point. I think that they have been great at communication before deciding on my orders-- they answered my emailed questions, even at times that you don't expect them to be checking or answering emails. After I received my first Steinhart (Ocean-1 GMT), they were also great at answering follow up questions that I had, even nearly a year after I received it.

Where they have not always been very good, however, is in replying to inquiries about the current status of orders that have been made and not been shipped. In both of my orders, I've found that they have not responded to my emailed inquiries asking them about when and whether my order would ship. In both cases, the wonderful and frequent communication seemed to abruptly stop once I had placed my order and paid.

As many posters have stated already, patience paid off in my first purchase, and I'm sure will pay off in this second purchase. I agree with those who've pointed out that this is still a very small company, with tremendous growth that they are still struggling to deal with. I also agree with those who've found that the level of customer service is wonderful-- yes, it is very, very unusual to receive direct emails from the president of a company on holidays or weekends.

However, I also happen to agree with that small group of naysayers, and think that the company needs to develop improved post-order/ pre-shipping communication streams. Perhaps they need to consider hiring a part-time office staff person whose job is to only handle communications and coordination with post-order/ pre-shipping issues. Or, perhaps they need to look into a better computer tracking system that can automatically email information to customers (beyond the generic message that orders will be shipped soon). Having seen the postings on this forum for some time, I don't think I'm completely wrong in saying that this is a hole in their otherwise stellar customer service. Personally, I'd rather see them fix this single issue and restore their reputation among that very small group of customers who are disgruntled. I would hate for others to miss out on the gems that are made by Steinhart.

Ok, I'll get off my soapbox. Thanks for listening to my 2 cents.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Well mine is being shipped on Monday.

I agree with the comment above, the good pre-sales customer service definitely needs to be carried to the post-order point too.

I understand they have been busy with the holiday period, I'm also aware of a flurry of interest from members on another forum I use. A post was made about Steinhart which subsequently generated a lot of comments of peoples intention to order so perhaps they all did!

Stef


----------



## Formula1fan

johnchoe you make great points. i know that i would like to see shipping information....ie, pre-shipping, shipping numbers, tracking and estimated time of delivery. That would make the buying experience less frustrating In my humble opinon ( IMHO ).


----------



## shania176

I wasn't expecting to receive my watch until Feb 15, but noticed a pleasant surprise in my email inbox this morning. Apparently my order was shipped today and I should get it in few days. Even though there were some problems, I would say that Steinhart have done excellent job once again. Thank you.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Finally got my shipping notification so it should be with me in a few days!

Stef


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Just got an email back from Sabine saying my MCII will ship "end of this, beginning of next week." So that's something to look forward to!


----------



## johnchoe

shania176 said:


> I wasn't expecting to receive my watch until Feb 15, but noticed a pleasant surprise in my email inbox this morning. Apparently my order was shipped today and I should get it in few days. Even though there were some problems, I would say that Steinhart have done excellent job once again. Thank you.





Stefan Tapp said:


> Finally got my shipping notification so it should be with me in a few days!
> 
> Stef


I also got my shipping notification this morning. Seems pretty clear that they "batch" together shipments on certain days.

I also received a very contrite and apologetic email from the company, stating that they had been overwhelmed with emails recently.


----------



## graymadder

I just placed an order for a Vintage Red. The waiting begins. I will post an update once I receive it from Steinhart.


----------



## Formula1fan

Graymadder, Wow a Vintage Red, great choice. 

I wanted to let you guys know that I ordered my timepiece on January 25th and received a shipping notification email this morning February 1, 2011. So it appears to be taking them 4 to 6 business days to get the order processed and shipped. Thats not bad in my book. Like Brookline said, something to look forward too. I was excited when i ordered the timepiece and now im excited to receive it. 

You know what that means, pictures will be coming soon.

Im already looking into purchasing my next Steinhart........Aviation GMT automatic...


----------



## delco714

I got the vintage chocolate 22mm strap in the mail yesterday... it had no buckle.. I go on the steiny site to check if it says it will not come with one, and there's nothing there that says it won't (besides the picture without a buckle).. it's quite a surprise when you buy a band only to find out when you get it you can't use it b.c it doesn't have a buckle. And I am NOT paying $20 for a ss buckle. $7.95 on ebay, of which I am not happy about spending. Wish I would of known before hand! Though the band is def really nice.


----------



## GX9901

delco714 said:


> I got the vintage chocolate 22mm strap in the mail yesterday... it had no buckle.. I go on the steiny site to check if it says it will not come with one, and there's nothing there that says it won't (besides the picture without a buckle).. it's quite a surprise when you buy a band only to find out when you get it you can't use it b.c it doesn't have a buckle. And I am NOT paying $20 for a ss buckle. $7.95 on ebay, of which I am not happy about spending. Wish I would of known before hand! Though the band is def really nice.


In Steinhart's defense, that's pretty much par for the course among most, if not all, watch brands. I've ordered OEM Panerai and TAG Heuer straps and they are strap only, no buckles. Since the straps on Steinhart's website does not show buckles, I would not expect a buckle to come with one.


----------



## delco714

Ooooh. A picture says a 1000 words.. heh. I could agree, though I would of liked it to say it in the description.. 

My example: go through some of threads. You will find a few guys here who JUST got their new oceans and gmts. These watches had the OLD bezel on them even though the pictures on the site all have the new design and new bezel. Was that fair?


----------



## trevortwn

Ordered Triton 100 ATM around December 20th, received it last Friday, all the way to Taiwan. Talked to Gunther and Sabine a few times in Germany (both of whom were very cordial and helpful) regarding the status of my order and was satisfied with their responses. Can't wait for a SS band to come out though.... can't move my wrist around without the clasp clicking itself open and the watch almost falling off my wrist! Other than that issue, the watch is beautiful.


----------



## Uwe W.

delco714 said:


> Ooooh. A picture says a 1000 words.. heh. I could agree, though I would of liked it to say it in the description.. My example: go through some of threads. You will find a few guys here who JUST got their new oceans and gmts. These watches had the OLD bezel on them even though the pictures on the site all have the new design and new bezel. Was that fair?


That's a real leap in logic. It IS an established practice within the industry to sell straps without the buckle. One glance at the photo of the strap in the Steinhart web store confirms that they do the same. Maybe you're new to watch buying and you haven't come across this reality yet - well guess what - lesson learned. It's not likely that you'll make the same mistake twice. You should consider yourself lucky that this was a very inexpensive lesson. Just suck it up and find yourself a buckle; I don't recall ANYONE else here complaining that they were misinformed by being shipped a strap without a buckle.

The bezel issue is a completely different matter.


----------



## Chromejob

delco714 said:


> I got the vintage chocolate 22mm strap in the mail yesterday... it had no buckle.. I go on the steiny site to check if it says it will not come with one, and there's nothing there that says it won't (besides the picture without a buckle).. it's quite a surprise when you buy a band only to find out when you get it you can't use it b.c it doesn't have a buckle. And I am NOT paying $20 for a ss buckle. $7.95 on ebay, of which I am not happy about spending. Wish I would of known before hand! Though the band is def really nice.





delco714 said:


> Ooooh. A picture says a 1000 words.. heh. I could agree, though I would of liked it to say it in the description..
> 
> My example: go through some of threads. You will find a few guys here who JUST got their new oceans and gmts. These watches had the OLD bezel on them even though the pictures on the site all have the new design and new bezel. Was that fair?


To be honest, I think I ordered my Ocean Black DLC while the old pics were on the site, but the new "DLC" description was up. I got my watch with the "old" bezel, then noticed updated pics go up on the site ... and hardly noticed the change in bezel. That's what I get for pre-ordering within a day of being told they were available again. :roll: There's one in the sale section also ordered in November with the new bezel. I can't complain, the watch is great besides this and a very tiny scratch on the AR coating inside the crystal. Really not sure this grounds for returning the watch under warranty.

To be honest, most sites where I've bought straps have specified "sold without buckle" if one is not included, EXCEPT the Panerai style straps, which seem to be understood by both sellers and buyers to be sold without buckle. Steinhart would do well to place a note in the text description of bands sold this way, and not rely on pics to illustrate this. Sites that overlook details and let the pics do the talking are in the minority IMHO. Steinhart is a small firm so some room for improvement is to be expected.

FWIW, buckles aren't very expensive at all. I get some from local jewelers for < $5. And sometimes it's worth it to buy a fancy pants buckle from someone like Panatime, Watch Prince, Watch Obsession, et al. Better quality and you can pick your finish. HTH.


----------



## Alter Soldat

Yeah...my watches were shipped this morning. Triton 30 ATM and Ocean1 black.Wasn't actually expecting them until after the 15th.


----------



## delco714

Yes Uwe, as stated I did suck it up already and purchased one to my liking off eBay. I just thought it would be professional and smart, like Chrome said, to write it down on the site. Regardless of whether or not I have ever purchased a strap before (which I haven't actually), it doesn't really change the situation thaaaat much. No need to be a bit condescending or have an attitude. Normally, you are indeed a gentleman and I'm not picking a fight. But what you're are saying is novice buyers should expect to be dissapointed or confused or otherwise be niave to the whole thing. A good business is a good business whether selling cars, watches and accessories or what have you.

Did you also ever consider I am on a serious tight budget being a graduate medical PA student? That I'm living off loans and savings, and that I didn't plan to buy a buckle when I factored in costs? Of course you could say I have no business buying straps if this is the case, and you could very well be right. Alas, it is done. All is well, live and learn. But just be forewarned, I do my best to make the least amount of misjudgments or mistakes. I'm not privy to failure and I try to prevent its misfortune at any costs.

Toodles
-


----------



## edwinwalke

edwinwalke said:


> Well mine arrived and it has the old style bezel as well which is a little disappointing. I thought that they were all gone when the GMT Oceans ran out of stock in November and all the photos were changed on their website. The 24 hour GMT hand is off by 1/2 hour. I have sent Gunter an email requesting return instructions. I really find it amazing that they are still shipping them with the GMT 24 hours hand sync issue. It seems to me there have been more than a few discussions on this forum about GMTs with the hand sync issue. Oh well, other than those issues it is everything I expected and more. The dial is really nice and the crown action on the 2893 is really smooth. So I goes back in the box awaiting Gunter's reply.


 Well I got a reply from Gunter the next day asking that I return the watch. He provided his Fedex account # and I sent it back on 21 Jan. Today the replacement arrived. It is perfect. The GMT hand alignment is perfect and this one has the new bezel which I really like. This experience was somewhat of an inconvenience but Gunter went over and above what most retailers would do. He told me when I could expect the replacement -- said he had a small shipment coming in late last week and they shipped it yesterday. For a total of ten people they do a very remarkable job in my opinion. My hats off to them and I will continue to give them my business.


----------



## johnchoe

My Vintage Red shipped Monday evening, and I was expecting it this morning. Unfortunately, severe weather delays in Memphis have pushed back the delivery date while they reschedule flights... Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## Uwe W.

delco714 said:


> But what you're are saying is novice buyers should expect to be dissapointed or confused or otherwise be niave to the whole thing.


No Steve, that's not what I'm saying. I took exception to your claim that you were treated unfairly because a photo of a strap without a buckle wasn't enough of a representation to tell you it doesn't come with one. You could put a flashing neon sign on that strap's description page that says "Buckle NOT included" and there would STILL be people expecting it to come with one.



delco714 said:


> Did you also ever consider I am on a serious tight budget being a graduate medical PA student? That I'm living off loans and savings, and that I didn't plan to buy a buckle when I factored in costs?


No, I don't. Sorry, but if you want to play the poor student card maybe you should edit your profile signature. It's difficult to take someone complaining about a buckle-less $50 strap seriously when they have over $2k of watches listed below their complaint.

I'm not interested in engaging in a debate over this. Simply put, I just didn't like what you implied in your previous post. If there was a number of complaints similar to yours here about receiving a buckle-less strap, then yes, I would agree that Steinhart should revisit the descriptions of their products. The fact that there aren't means that most people don't have a problem understanding what it is they're getting.


----------



## Riker

This is a first.... 

delco, (& anyone else not sure) take it as a lesson learned mate that as the pics of straps in the accessories section of the website do not include buckles & the specs for each strap also do not mention the inclusion of a buckle means a buckle is not included.... ;-)


----------



## outlaw468

Hello all,

I am new to the WuS forum but a long time member over on the Timezone forum. I am an Omega guy and have dabbled in a few Rolexes. I recently discovered Steinhart and recently started visiting your board. Today, I ordered my first Steinhart, a black bezel Ocean-1 GMT direct from the Steinhart website. After shipping and paypal conversion fee, total cost was a few dollars over $500. I have already received an email confirming my order. I inquired about my planned purchase last night via Steinhart's website. I received an email response today from Mr. Steinhart addressing my concerns. One such conerns (more of a question) was whether they could supply an additional "Coke" bezel with my order for future bezel changes by me and if so, the cost. To my surprise ,Mr. Steinhart said he would provide one free with my order. So far, I am very satisfied with the Steinhart customer service. I am also very impressed with all the reviews of the watches. I very much look forward to that inboung Fedex box from Europe. I will keep you guys posted and I will post pics after I get the watch...

Best,
Steve


----------



## delco714

Yes, I do have $2000 worth of watches and I busted my butt off to attain them over 2.5yrs time. I don't understand what this has to do with anything. I would understand if I had a handful of $2000 watches instead of 6 that add up to it. . Or I could be like everyone else my age (21) and spend my money on partying and excessive ETOH intake (of which neither I care to partake in). Instead I chose to buy stuff for myself (like watches) for myself and my girl friend. Maybe in 2 years when I'm making plenty of money I wouldn't be so frazzled by having to spend extra money I original didn't plan or expect to, however it is not the end of the world. And I still don't appreciate the condescending nature of your posts. This is merely the bouncing of ideas and discussion amongst gentlemen (and ladies) here on the forum. So I hope all is well.


----------



## Uwe W.

delco714 said:


> I don't understand what this has to do with anything. And I still don't appreciate the condescending nature of your posts.


Condescending? Clearly this a pointless discussion, so we're done with this subject.


----------



## Titan II

Hello Outlaw, and welcome to WUS and the Steinhart forum. It's nice to have you on board. I'm fairly new here as well and very happy to have found this forum and Gunter's fine timepieces. I don't have much experience with any other watches much less Omega and Rolex but I have read quite a bit in the last few months and I'm learning. I think you're going to be very happy with both the service and the watches from Steinhart. Please do keep us posted. Looking forward to seeing your photos. Enjoy!!

Rene


----------



## edwinwalke

I don't think you will be disappointed. I just got my 2nd Steinhart (GMT Ocean 1 Blue/Red) yesterday and could not be happier. I too have a couple of Omegas and a Rolex Red Submariner 1680 and the Steinharts get all of my wrist time.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

It finally arrived! Worth the wait? Oh yes!














































It wears a lot bigger than it's 44mm suggests, but I like that.

The GMT hand is spot on and the strap is really nice, I love the colour and texture!

Stef


----------



## Formula1fan

Stephan, 

Wow, great choice.


----------



## roadie

:-!Hey, I like that old aircraft clock in your first pic, now you've got one to match for your wrist! Congrats on your new Steinhart. It's been a while since we've seen one of the Aviation models on the forum. Good choice!|>


----------



## G00dband

Hi Everyone;

I just place an order for my first Steinhart and I am more than excited !!! What's on the way is the STEINHART "Nav.B-Uhr,Limited Silver Edition". I like everithing about this watch. At 47mm I just hope it will not wear too big on my 7.5'' wrist. I can't wait too handle it and to see which one i will get from the 333 made.

As soon as I get it I will post some pics.

A proud new member of the Steinhart "family"

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Chuxx

Stefan Tapp said:


> It finally arrived! Worth the wait? Oh yes! ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...The GMT hand is spot on and the strap is really nice, I love the colour and texture!
> 
> Stef


Excellent choice Stefan! This will be my next Steinhart purchase for sure. Haven't seen one in the flesh yet, but it looks fantastic in all the images I've seen so far. Wear it well.


----------



## Formula1fan

Stephan I really like your watch and I am planning on getting that exact watch on my next Steinhart purchase. My very first Steinhart arrived today. Check it out my 47mm Nav B-Uhr


----------



## djs86

Congratulations on receiving your 47mm Nav B, Formula1fan! Looks great on your wrist, wear it well!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Formula1fan said:


> Stephan I really like your watch and I am planning on getting that exact watch on my next Steinhart purchase. My very first Steinhart arrived today. Check it out my 47mm Nav B-Uhr


Very nice! Already got my sights set on either the vintage 47mm or the chrono 47mm Nav B.

Stef


----------



## shania176

boom.


----------



## xinxin

Nice. I ordered the exact same thing a few weeks ago. I was told that it'll be arriving by next week.... can't wait...


----------



## jhuerta

Ocean 1 Vintage Red ordered on Feb 2, 2011. And only received an email confirmation from Steinhart. I subsequently emailed him twice to receive an update and inquire about nylon straps... no response. So far I am not impressed with customer service - I´ve seen many reviews with Gunter actually speaking or replying to emails - not my experience so far. Nonetheless, I am curious to know how long it will actually take to ship my item(s) since the watch was in stock (according to the website). 
Excited for my first Steinhart....


----------



## Formula1fan

Thanks Stephan...Either one of those watches you mentioned would be nice. 

jhuerta......like i have said in my previous posts here I ordered mine on Jan 25, and received it on Feb 3rd, im in California.....so I would anticipate around 8 to 12 days for delievery. Other posts here have mentioned that they have been very busy with tons of emails and orders. If you have any questions I would call them and verify that they have your order. I personally have spoken to Sabine, she is very nice and speaks very good english. Im sure one phone call will help ease any frustrations you might have.


----------



## cuts33

I don't know how you are emailing them but I copied and pasted the email address into my gmail account and did it that way instead of using the form on their website. I have always received quick responses that way - even when I had no expectation of getting one since I sent it on a weekend or really late at night their time. 

Also, for anyone waiting on a watch, I ordered an MCII and received an email from Gunter saying the should go out on Monday February 7th. I would venture to guess that he has other models coming in with his shipment other than MCII's.


----------



## mkw

Ordered watch -Triton 30 ATM- Monday (1/31) 
Shipped from Augsburg yesterday afternoon ( 2/3) .
I strapped it to my wrist at 10 AM today in California ( 2/4 ) 
Ultimate nerd WISs can do continuous near- real time GPS/alt/speed tracking of daily FedEx Flight 7 all the way from Cologne/Bonn airport to touchdown at Memphis Int'l

BTW , the town is "surrounded " by the Audi/Mercedes /Porsche/BMW headquarters


----------



## jhuerta

cuts33 said:


> I don't know how you are emailing them but I copied and pasted the email address into my gmail account and did it that way instead of using the form on their website. I have always received quick responses that way - even when I had no expectation of getting one since I sent it on a weekend or really late at night their time.
> 
> Also, for anyone waiting on a watch, I ordered an MCII and received an email from Gunter saying the should go out on Monday February 7th. I would venture to guess that he has other models coming in with his shipment other than MCII's.


Thanks to both Formula1fan & cuts33. Good advice.

I cut and pasted email address and rcvd a response from Günter himself. Order will be fedex´d on Monday! He is including a black & a green nylon strap as a :gift: 
I anxiously await - I am a believer now! I hope to have next week and will know hopefully next week if I have an opportunity to order a Proteus (on the wait list - #3 in cue)!


----------



## Cdn328is

Just placed my order today for an ocean one black. Exchanged a few emails with Gunter and he told me it shoudl ship out tomorrow! (Monday). I was very impressed that Gunter himself took the time to reply to my emails on Saturday and Sunday in what would be around dinner time in Germany. Exceptional service so far...


----------



## Riker

This is great, a bunch of new orders & many excited guys... Remember, when the watches arrive be sure to show of the watch in the 'Show your Steinhart thread' & ofcourse in your own thread with some thoughts....;-)


----------



## Fender

Cdn328is said:


> Just placed my order today for an ocean one black. Exchanged a few emails with Gunter and he told me it shoudl ship out tomorrow! (Monday). I was very impressed that Gunter himself took the time to reply to my emails on Saturday and Sunday in what would be around dinner time in Germany. Exceptional service so far...


The very same thing happened to me today also. Ocean Black 1, fast email response and shipping Monday. How can you beat that?


----------



## graymadder

Fender said:


> The very same thing happened to me today also. Ocean Black 1, fast email response and shipping Monday. How can you beat that?


 Almost the same thing with me. Exchanged emails with Gunter this past Friday. It was after 9pm his time when he was emailing me.

Placed an order Monday 1/31 in the afternoon PST time so they didn't get the order until Tuesday 2/1. Received the automated response Tuesday morning. Received my FedEx tracking Monday morning.


----------



## GX9901

I received a tracking number today for a Marine Chronometer II Roman. The order was placed on 1/25. I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## cuts33

GX9901 said:


> I received a tracking number today for a Marine Chronometer II Roman. The order was placed on 1/25. I'm looking forward to seeing it!


I ordered an MCII Roman well before that. Was told it would ship last Friday. Then told Monday. Then told today. Still nothing. Kind of disappointed they don't seem to be going out on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

My MC II shipped today!! I am away on business, so this is bittersweet, but when I get back it will be one of two goodies waiting for me (the other being an iPhone).


----------



## Sheldon N

Just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black with a couple Maratac Nato Straps. Purchased it second hand, but is only a few weeks old and LNIB! 

My first automatic watch, can't wait!


----------



## jhuerta

jhuerta said:


> Ocean 1 Vintage Red ordered on Feb 2, 2011. And only received an email confirmation from Steinhart. I subsequently emailed him twice to receive an update and inquire about nylon straps... no response. So far I am not impressed with customer service - I´ve seen many reviews with Gunter actually speaking or replying to emails - not my experience so far. Nonetheless, I am curious to know how long it will actually take to ship my item(s) since the watch was in stock (according to the website).
> Excited for my first Steinhart....


 UPDATE:
My Ocean 1 Vintage Red and extra straps were shipped yesterday from Germany. And I rcvd today at 10:24 a.m. PT. My first Steinhart and it is stunning!
Sooo worth the wait! Will post pics soon on Show your Steinhart forum... Thanks again for your suggestions!
Peace


----------



## jhuerta

Ocean 1 Vintage Red w/ 22mm "vintage" ammo strap


----------



## a pine tree

jhuerta said:


>


Awesome! The gap between the case and strap doesn't seem so huge in this picture. Really great strap, did you make it?


----------



## jhuerta

a pine tree said:


> Awesome! The gap between the case and strap doesn't seem so huge in this picture. Really great strap, did you make it?


No, I actually purchased with Gunter @ Steinhart.


----------



## Titan II

Sheldon N said:


> Just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black with a couple Maratac Nato Straps. Purchased it second hand, but is only a few weeks old and LNIB!
> 
> My first automatic watch, can't wait!


Welcome aboard Sheldon. Is the O1B your first Steinhart?

Rene


----------



## Titan II

jhuerta said:


> UPDATE:
> My Ocean 1 Vintage Red and extra straps were shipped yesterday from Germany. And I rcvd today at 10:24 a.m. PT. My first Steinhart and it is stunning!
> Sooo worth the wait! Will post pics soon on Show your Steinhart forum... Thanks again for your suggestions!
> Peace


Congratulations jhuerta your watch looks awesome. I kinda like it on leather ammo.|> Wear it often and in good health.

Rene


----------



## nsalta

Greetings from Portugal,

This is my first post ever-yes, I _was_ a lurker :-d-, and is just to let you know I ordered a Marine Chronometer II Roman on 8th, and today (10th) it was shipped. Really fast service!


----------



## edwinwalke

Congratulations on you new watch. That is a very nice watch and I am sure you will be happy when you can put it on you wrist.


----------



## GX9901

My Marine Chronometer II Roman arrived today. I had asked Gunter about changing the strap to a black one without croc pattern, but because there wasn't a strap number I could reference (the black buffalo strap didn't appear until after I've made the request), I wasn't sure if it would actually get switched. To my pleasant surprise, the watch arrived mounted on a black buffalo strap. I think while Steinhart could improve on their email communications, I'm certain they are trying to deliver for their customers. We just need to exercise a little patience sometimes.

The watch looks great. I love brushed & polished combo surface finishes and this one doesn't disappoint, with the polished bezel complimenting the brushed case. The dial looks good and I appreciate the grooved surface in seconds dial. I think it may wear a bit bigger than I had anticipated on my 6.5" wrist. Dimensionally it is about the same as my PAM312, but it looks bigger. Perhaps because of the huge dial. I think I'll need to find a thinner strap to get it to fit under shirt sleeves as the Steinhart strap is quite beefy.

I give it an initial thumbs up! Here are a couple of quick pics:


----------



## Alter Soldat

These arrived on monday,been really busy all week will not be able to really enjoy them until the weekend.


----------



## Sheldon N

Titan II said:


> Welcome aboard Sheldon. Is the O1B your first Steinhart?
> 
> Rene


Yep, first Steinhart and first automatic! My only other watch is just a quartz Tag Heuer Link that I've had for several years.


----------



## Titan II

Congrats Alter Soldat, those are two beauties. Are you adding to your Steinhart collection or are these your first 2? Wear them often and in good health.


----------



## a pine tree

I'll make a new thread this weekend to show it off, but my new order on the 8th was delivered today at 1:45!!!! I can't wait to get back to my apartment and open up that box!! |>


----------



## SJL

Alter Soldat said:


> These arrived on monday,been really busy all week will not be able to really enjoy them until the weekend.


Any chance we can get a wrist shot of that Triton 30 ATM Alter Soldat? It's the next Steiny on my list and there aren't that many wrist shots in the forum. Love the rubber strap and can't wait for the bracelet later in the year as well.


----------



## edwinwalke

I think Alter Soldat is going to have a great weekend. Enjoy -- those are two beauties.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations
Great Duo. Enjoy both on your Right & Left Wrists.


----------



## Tony A.H

BIG Congrats.
looks Great. love that Buffalo Strap on it. 
i'm surprised to learn that the Marine looks Bigger than the 312.?! i always thought the 44mm 1930 Case looks Bigger than anyother 44mm due to it's Square-ish Case and Crown Guard.

nevertheless. both are great Watches.!
wear'em in Good Health
Tony


----------



## jstroh

My Triton came Monday and I couldn't wait to get it on a bracelet, so I used the one that came with my Ocean7 LM-7, the watch of the infamous ad that has upset so many people.










Note how the reflectiveness of the indices changes the appearance of the watch face. In this photo, I have the watch facing a black item that I use to deal with reflections.


----------



## SJL

Thanks for the shots jstroh, can't wait to get mine. Looks bad ass on the bracelet. Enjoy and wear in good health dude.


----------



## cuts33

i was always tempted to buy the Triton but the bracelet kind of threw of me off. That looks AWESOME on the stainless steel bracelet. Very nice piece. Wear it well.


----------



## djs86

jstroh, congratulations on the Triton 30ATM. Wow, just wow. Those are the first shots of it with a bracelet, and I am stunned. To quote my buddy Sean, it does look badass. I may have just been sold on this watch. Enjoy yours, wear it well and in good health! Cheers!

Daniel

PS: If possible, could you please post a wrist shot? I would to see how it looks on the wrist with a bracelet. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony A.H

awesome pick up. love the Ardoise Dial.
congratulations.. enjoy


----------



## Alter Soldat

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations
> Great Duo. Enjoy both on your Right & Left Wrists.


Haha.....no kidding, for a moment I was actually going to do that.

Let me just say this,the Ocean1 in everything I expected...great watch.The Triton is something entirely different...the strap is butter soft,

after a minute or so I keep forgetting is even there,its that comfortable.Anyway a couple of quick shots,.argh....terrible lighting in here.I really gone have to build myself a light box.


----------



## Tony A.H

Excellent.
you don't need a light box.! 
Pictures are great and so as the Watches. the Triton is something else. lots of Wrist Presence.


----------



## jstroh

Both watches look great in the box and on your wrist.


----------



## 385xza

Hi.
I've just joined this forum after purchasing my first Steinhart watch recently, I odered an Ocean 1 Black and it arrived 4 days later !! Fantastic service and an excellent watch, real value for money.

Regards


----------



## edwinwalke

385xza said:


> Hi.
> I've just joined this forum after purchasing my first Steinhart watch recently, I odered an Ocean 1 Black and it arrived 4 days later !! Fantastic service and an excellent watch, real value for money.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations on your new acquisition. If you are like the most of the rest on the Steinhart Forum the Ocean 1 won't be your last. I started in Sept 2010 and now have two Oceans and will probably add a third sometime in the near future. Steinhart is a great outfit and provides great value for the money.


----------



## Titan II

nsalta said:


> Greetings from Portugal,
> 
> This is my first post ever-yes, I _was_ a lurker :-d-, and is just to let you know I ordered a Marine Chronometer II Roman on 8th, and today (10th) it was shipped. Really fast service!


Hello nsalta and welcome to the Steinhart forum. Congratulations on your purchase. It's a fantastic piece and you're going to love it. I received mine a couple of weeks ago and I'm wearing it today. Please remember to post a few pictures when it arrives.

All the best,

Rene


----------



## Titan II

385xza said:


> Hi.
> I've just joined this forum after purchasing my first Steinhart watch recently, I odered an Ocean 1 Black and it arrived 4 days later !! Fantastic service and an excellent watch, real value for money.
> 
> Regards


Welcome to the Steinhart forum 385xza and congrats on your new Ocean 1. I hope you know what you've just gotten yourself into. Wear it often and in good health.

Rene


----------



## djs86

Do sales forum purchases count too? If so, I purchased a SAWLE on friday (BIG THANK YOU TO MEMBER, PONTZ). I got the tracking for it this morning, I am very excited and cannot wait to receive my 3rd Steinhart!


----------



## rukrem

I paid for my Proteus today ... hopefully I'll be able to post pics sometime this week ...


----------



## outlaw468

All, I just received a shipping notification today from Steinhart - My GMT Ocean 1 is on its way. I checked the FedEx number and it says anticipated delivery is tomorrow, 02/15...if that is in fact true, the shipping time is incredibly fast (I am in the U.S. on the west coast)!!! I am somewhat disappointed to about the notification only because I had just emailed Gunter to see if he could also package a Vintage Red with my order. Unfortunately the email must not have gotten to him in time.

I don't even have my first Steinhart yet and already have the itch for a Vintage Red...if anyone has one they'd like to part with, let me know!


----------



## Sheldon N

Ocean 1 Black arrived in the mail today! 

Had to post a picture over in the image thread, of course.


----------



## outlaw468

Just received my first Steinhart today, an Ocean 1-GMT with black bezel. I ordered a on 02/02. I've had it out of the box for about 30 minutes and just sized the bracelet. My first impression is very good...

Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Sheldon N

Sheldon N said:


> Ocean 1 Black arrived in the mail today!
> 
> Had to post a picture over in the image thread, of course.


Missing the watch already... sent it off in the mail to Jay (V8) at MCWW to have the cyclops removed. Now I've got to wait for the watch all over again!


----------



## fe3o4

Just got the nod from the treasury (wife) to go ahead and order an Ocean 1 Black via Gnomon Watches ...........we wait with bated breath.


----------



## dutchguy2

I have a new Vintage Red waiting for me when I come home tomorrow.

I was lucky today to get confirmed that there will be one more Ocean 1 Vintage (the no date version) build for me :-!


----------



## Bertelsen

My meshband was sent today, I forgot all about since Sabine told me it would ship in the middle of march, so I didn't bother to look at which size I need. 
I hope they sent a medium one.


----------



## richc1958

I have been admiring the Triton 30 for a long time....well finally ordered it and will have it on Monday.....cant wait...I really like Steinhart a lot of watch for the money...and fast shipping I ordered on Wednesday and will have it on Monday, Germany to California really good


----------



## bertulis

Just bought the Nav B-Uhr SS 47mm version. Got the confirmation email from Steinhart and cant wait to get the delivery information. The bad thing is that I'm already looking into my next purchase from steinhart...marine chrono, triton 30atm, or an ocean 44


----------



## LH2

Good to read all the positive experiences with Steinhart here. I'm considering a Military model myself.

Since they deliver using FedEx, I'm guessing delivery to a PO Box is not an option?

Is there an opportunity somewhere in the online order process to include special instructions (different or shorter strap)?


----------



## Riker

Welcome LH2...

When making your order you have the opportunity to include a request such as changing the strap. Another alternative is ofcourse to email or call them...:-!



LH2 said:


> Good to read all the positive experiences with Steinhart here. I'm considering a Military model myself.
> 
> Since they deliver using FedEx, I'm guessing delivery to a PO Box is not an option?
> 
> Is there an opportunity somewhere in the online order process to include special instructions (different or shorter strap)?


----------



## LH2

Riker said:


> Welcome LH2...
> 
> When making your order you have the opportunity to include a request such as changing the strap. Another alternative is ofcourse to email or call them...:-!


Sounds good. I used the 'contact us' form on the website a week ago and did not hear back. So yesterday I sent an email to [email protected] . Would rather not call Germany if I can help it.


----------



## cuts33

LH2 said:


> Would rather not call Germany if I can help it.


I thought the same thing so I bothered to check how much it costs to call there - was very surprised it was only like 10 cents a minute.

Best 40 cents I ever spent making sure my order was correct.


----------



## Riker

Yeah, using the contact form on the website is not the way to do it. Using the email [email protected] is best or calling them. LH2, did you use this exact address or the one you quoted below...?



LH2 said:


> Sounds good. I used the 'contact us' form on the website a week ago and did not hear back. So yesterday I sent an email to [email protected] . Would rather not call Germany if I can help it.


----------



## LH2

Riker said:


> Yeah, using the contact form on the website is not the way to do it. Using the email [email protected] is best or calling them. LH2, did you use this exact address or the one you quoted below...?


First, about a week ago, I used the contact form from this website page: Steinhart Watches - exklusive Uhren für Liebhaber - Fliegeruhren, Chronographen

Then, only a day ago, I emailed [email protected], so the correct address. I don't expect an email to be answered within one day. Two or three seems fair though.
Thanks for the clarification on the email, I was going from memory.


----------



## golfjunky1

Hi folks, just coming over from the Omega Forum. today i purchased a Triton 100 ATM Black. hope it arrives soon. anyone that has one what do you think of it ?


----------



## captiankirk28

Well in less than a week now hopefully now i will be getting my brand new 45.5mm Planet Ocean W/Orange Bezzel and a Sinn U1 that is in great shape,I figured i had to have a kick around watch (the U1) and keep the PO for more of a dresser. Cant wait these will be my first nice watches, i became dissabled and can not work anymore so i figured no one else is going to buy me a retirement watch so i had to buy myself 2 of them


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Well it's nice to see that the customer service/ordering has improved since January, not!

I ordered a Nav.B-Uhr Vintage Titanium on Saturday and apart from the order confirmation at the time I've heard nothing, 5 day delivery? Right.

To top it all my Steinhart Aviation GMT decided to drop a fleck of lume from one of the hands on to the dial in the last few days too!

Stef


----------



## bertulis

Stefan Tapp said:


> Well it's nice to see that the customer service/ordering has improved since January, not!
> 
> I ordered a Nav.B-Uhr Vintage Titanium on Saturday and apart from the order confirmation at the time I've heard nothing, 5 day delivery? Right.
> 
> To top it all my Steinhart Aviation GMT decided to drop a fleck of lume from one of the hands on to the dial in the last few days too!
> 
> Stef


I ordered about a week ago and I'm in the same boat, just a confirmation email and thats it...oh well, good things come to those who wait..


----------



## richc1958

I ordered my Triton 30 last Wednesday and received it this Monday heck I emailed them about getting some addition lug screws and they are mailing me a set for free....


----------



## radarcontact

I've got my first 2 Steinharts incoming 

1. Nav-B - a good opportunity came up and I pulled the triger, I've craved it since long time - big thanks to [email protected] for the excellent buying experience!
2. Proteus - the wait is almost over, I should be getting it when the second batch starts shipping

I have one small concern, both watches are rather large and they are going to be my largest watches, my wrist is 7,5+" so I suspect it should take long until I'get used to their size.


----------



## Dog

Hi guys!

I am new to Steinhart and new to to forum, my first Steinhart will be the Triton 100 ATM Black.
Got a Fedex-number to track, but not much going on at the moment  - at the same time it says
I will get it tonight! Who knows...seems to be very different experiences here, regarding the speed of delivery?

[edit] Get it on the 15th it says now, damn!  That´s 8 days from ordering time, not too bad.
Only too bad that I will be in London at the time. Oh well.

Looking forward to open the box and put it on - it might be the first of many if the quality, fit & finish is good.
Exciting to see how it compares to my everyday watch, Fortis Official Cosmonaut Automatic Cronograph.

O.


----------



## Lind-Wall

Hi everyone! Im new to this forum and new to Steinhart and I have really fallen in love with all of their watches!

And today I have ordered a Nav-B uhr Limited Silver Edition!

As I said this is my first steinhart and i am really looking forward to this!!


----------



## Stefan Tapp

Stefan Tapp said:


> Well it's nice to see that the customer service/ordering has improved since January, not!
> 
> I ordered a Nav.B-Uhr Vintage Titanium on Saturday and apart from the order confirmation at the time I've heard nothing, 5 day delivery? Right.
> 
> To top it all my Steinhart Aviation GMT decided to drop a fleck of lume from one of the hands on to the dial in the last few days too!
> 
> Stef


Got my tracking number today so it's on its way, probably won't arrive until next week though!

Luckily my Breitling Chrono-Matic 24hr LE arrived today and my Breitling Blackbird tomorrow so I don't mind the wait for the Steiny!!

Stef


----------



## delco714

Radar, I think they both will fit superbly on your wrist. But, you'll have to wait and see to prove me correct . Enjoy them!


----------



## bertulis

10 days from ordering the Nav B-Uhr SS, and I still don't have anything but an order confirmation. I emailed Steinhart a few days ago asking for an update, but still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Titan II

bertulis said:


> 10 days from ordering the Nav B-Uhr SS, and I still don't have anything but an order confirmation. I emailed Steinhart a few days ago asking for an update, but still haven't heard anything.


Hmmm...that is curious. Remember that 3 of those days are weekend days so that really makes it only 7 days of waiting. That being said, you should have received a ship confirmation and tracking number already. I would call them to straighten that out. They will eventually get back to your e-mail but remember they are a small operation that receives hundreds of e-mails per day. Communicating by e-mail will be slow. Good luck and keep us posted.

Rene


----------



## Bertelsen

Dog said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to Steinhart and new to to forum, my first Steinhart will be the Triton 100 ATM Black.
> Got a Fedex-number to track, but not much going on at the moment  - at the same time it says
> I will get it tonight! Who knows...seems to be very different experiences here, regarding the speed of delivery?


I usually get my deliveries one day ahead of the expected arrival date. 
It depends on where you live, how far Posten needs to ship it.

FedEx is damn fast, usually 24 hours from Augsburg to Oslo, then its almost four days from Oslo to Trondheim.

Also; Great to see more Norwegians here!


----------



## bertulis

Titan II said:


> Hmmm...that is curious. Remember that 3 of those days are weekend days so that really makes it only 7 days of waiting. That being said, you should have received a ship confirmation and tracking number already. I would call them to straighten that out. They will eventually get back to your e-mail but remember they are a small operation that receives hundreds of e-mails per day. Communicating by e-mail will be slow. Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> Rene


I hear ya on the weekends, hopefully I hear something this week. I was communicating with them pretty well via email, and then the communication just stopped when I asked if they had an update on shipping.


----------



## 385xza

Titan II said:


> Welcome to the Steinhart forum 385xza and congrats on your new Ocean 1. I hope you know what you've just gotten yourself into. Wear it often and in good health.
> 
> Rene


 Well 3 weeks later and I am still totally impressed with the quality of this watch, I have worn it every day since receiving it !
Problem is I keep going back too the web site and "choosing" my next purchase... this is habit forming


----------



## Titan II

385xza said:


> Well 3 weeks later and I am still totally impressed with the quality of this watch, I have worn it every day since receiving it !
> Problem is I keep going back too the web site and "choosing" my next purchase... this is habit forming


Don't I know it. By the end of March I hope to own 2 more Steinharts. That will make 4 for me since I discovered them in January. Everytime I have one on my wrist I can't help but just stare at it and wonder how Gunter does it. The value is unbelievable. I wasn't kidding when I shot you that warning.

Rene


----------



## hereof

*wating for my Nav.B-Uhr vintage TITANIUM 47mm*

Hi,
I just bought Nav.B-Uhr vintage TITANIUM 47mm.
Gunter was more than friendly answering my e-mails, he gave me an additional strap as a gift, and strap tool.

I'll upload photos when the watch arrives to Tel Aviv 

Yaron


----------



## von Stalhein

*Re: wating for my Nav.B-Uhr vintage TITANIUM 47mm*

I was finally able to open my Nav B-Chrono 47mm on Friday (my birthday) 
I'm loving it.

The order was confirmed on 7 Feb, and the watch arrived on the 15th. My darling wife placed it where I would have to look at the package every day - it was driving me mad


----------



## Dog

I waited 3 days before the Fedex started to actually work, and the Triton should be here any time now...so 8 days from ordering to delivery is ok.

Since this is my first Steinhart, and after reading about QC issues and bad experiences, I am a little bit nervous. But, I have also read good stuff - so let the fun begin.

Will post images tonight!

And if I am happy with finish and quality, I will order a pilot as well, or maybe an Aviation GMT, or maybe both 

How many Steinhart-norwegians are around?

O.



Bertelsen said:


> I usually get my deliveries one day ahead of the expected arrival date.
> It depends on where you live, how far Posten needs to ship it.
> 
> FedEx is damn fast, usually 24 hours from Augsburg to Oslo, then its almost four days from Oslo to Trondheim.
> 
> Also; Great to see more Norwegians here!


----------



## Bertelsen

There are many of us, but not so many that have more than one Steinhart. 
Its me, and two guys from Tidssonen, thats who I know about. 

I wouldnt be so worried, the only problem I have had was a little lint in one of the watches, it can only be seen if I light it up.
My local watchshop can remove when I take it to service.


----------



## Dog

In between nursing my sick kids, I managed to unwrap & unbox the Triton 100 ATM Black, and cut down the strap and fit it to my wrist in quite short time 

First impression: wow! My worst fears was not called for - the quality, fit and finish is excellent.
Impressed as hell.

There will be pictures, later tonight.

Thanks Steinhart!

O.



Dog said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to Steinhart and new to to forum, my first Steinhart will be the Triton 100 ATM Black.
> Got a Fedex-number to track, but not much going on at the moment  - at the same time it says
> I will get it tonight! Who knows...seems to be very different experiences here, regarding the speed of delivery?
> 
> [edit] Get it on the 15th it says now, damn!  That´s 8 days from ordering time, not too bad.
> Only too bad that I will be in London at the time. Oh well.
> 
> Looking forward to open the box and put it on - it might be the first of many if the quality, fit & finish is good.
> Exciting to see how it compares to my everyday watch, Fortis Official Cosmonaut Automatic Cronograph.
> 
> O.


----------



## Bertelsen

Great to hear that you are happy with your purchase!
Now you need to explore the world of straps; shark, crocodile etc etc. 

Good luck!

One tip: The shark band that Steinhart offers is prob the that offers most bang for buck.


----------



## bertulis

Day 13 and still no shipping information.


----------



## Patrick7813

I ordered the new Ocean 44 automatic yesterday and received the shipping notification today. Today, I was notified that my Proteus (#62) was available and to finalize its purchase payment, which I did. Now, anxiously awaiting its shipment notification.


----------



## bertulis

Patrick7813 said:


> I ordered the new Ocean 44 automatic yesterday and received the shipping notification today. .


What the heck.


----------



## Dog

Thanks, but I love the rubber strap with the clasp. Will use it as my daily, also when I surf.
I might change my mind when the wetsuit is on 

But yes, I am diving into my Steinhart number two, and straps to go with it.
Maybe I will order tonight!

O.



Bertelsen said:


> Great to hear that you are happy with your purchase!
> Now you need to explore the world of straps; shark, crocodile etc etc.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> One tip: The shark band that Steinhart offers is prob the that offers most bang for buck.


----------



## Patrick7813

bertulis said:


> What the heck.


Luck of the Irish! :-!


----------



## Riker

OK, something has fallen over here.....PM sent.....



bertulis said:


> Day 13 and still no shipping information.


----------



## LH2

Military Black ordered last night. Made comments in comment box and sent email with order # requesting small strap, which Sabine told me in an e-mail measures *114x82*.

Today got an email from Gunter but I hope it was a misprint regarding strap size. He wrote:

_Ok. No problem you get the strap size.. *114x124*.mm _


----------



## Riker

LH2, rest assured, he has simply mistyped the length in his reply. The strap will be 114-82mm. So you are aware, a short strap is 114-82mm, a medium 124-82mm & large 124-92mm....;-)



LH2 said:


> Military Black ordered last night. Made comments in comment box and sent email with order # requesting small strap, which Sabine told me in an e-mail measures *114x82*.
> 
> Today got an email from Gunter but I hope it was a misprint regarding strap size. He wrote:
> 
> _Ok. No problem you get the strap size.. *114x124*.mm _


----------



## LH2

Riker said:


> OK, rest assured, he has simply mistyped the length in his reply. The strap will be 114-82mm. So you are aware, a short strap is 114-82mm, a medium 124-82mm & large 124-92mm....;-)


Thanks Riker... That seemed crazy long. My understanding was that the standard medium strap would be cranked all the way down on my 6.75" wrist so I am hoping the small is a good fit without too much tail.

When he emailed me it was like 8pm Germany time. I'm sure he was rushing his 100th email of the day.


----------



## Riker

The 114-82mm should be a perfect fit for you....

Yeah, Gunter is flat out & will probably be in the office till very late which is the norm for him...



LH2 said:


> Thanks Riker... That seemed crazy long. My understanding was that the standard medium strap would be cranked all the way down on my 6.75" wrist so I am hoping the small is a good fit without too much tail.
> 
> When he emailed me it was like 8pm Germany time. I'm sure he was rushing his 100th email of the day.


----------



## Dog

After being convinced yesterday, when I got my first Steinhart, I just ordered and paid for this baby:










And a few straps and buckles...

Let the waiting begin!

O.


----------



## richc1958

Gave in and ordered the Ocean 44 automatic this morning wedneday and by Thursday had shipping data with a landing date of tomorrow (from Fed Ex)...which I will believe when I see it. heck i have alreayd sold a Glycine COmabt today and getting ready to put for sale my Hamilton Khaki Mech to fund another watch from Gunter......a Steinhart Marine B-Uhr
*
*

*
*


----------



## Patrick7813

Patrick7813 said:


> I ordered the new Ocean 44 automatic yesterday and received the shipping notification today.


My Ocean 44 automatic arrived today, 3 days since the order date and an approximate 4,000 mile journey. It's very impressive in hand and everything I had hoped it would be.


----------



## Titan II

Hello ladies and gentlemen, members and friends, and all that share our passion (obsession). I started this thread on my birthday 2011 to share with you all the fact that I was about to become a member of the Steinhart Owners Club and to encourage you to share as well. Well, I am happy to announce that I just purchased my next 2 pieces from Gunter to add to my Marine Chrono II and my Nav B-Uhr II 44mm (manual). Yesterday I received confirmation that my order was received for an Ocean One Vintage Red and an Ocean One Vintage.

Now you all know the very popular Vintage Red, but some may not be aware of the now discontinued Ocean One Vintage. I first became aware of this model while perusing the Gallery on Steinhart's website but I became obsessed with it when I saw H.Solo's picture of it posted on the "Show Your Steinhart" thread. I am very happy that Mr. Steinhart has agreed to build me an Ocean One Vintage.:-! I am looking forward to adding both watches to my _slowly_ growingSteinhart collection. I will keep you all posted.

Enjoy your Steinharts all. And if you don't have one yet then get one...you will not be disappointed.|>|>

Rene


----------



## KILOFINAL

Congrats Rene on your new aquisition. The Ocean One Vintage is a beaut. I will be purchasing the 44mm Nav B-Uhr manual wind shortly. Mr. Steinhart emailed me today answering some questions I had. Very nice to get a reply from the owner.


----------



## Titan II

KILOFINAL said:


> Congrats Rene on your new aquisition. The Ocean One Vintage is a beaut. I will be purchasing the 44mm Nav B-Uhr manual wind shortly. Mr. Steinhart emailed me today answering some questions I had. Very nice to get a reply from the owner.


Thanks KILOFINAL. I can't wait for them to arrive. You'll be very impressed with the B-Uhr...I was.

Rene


----------



## Dog

Steinhart delivers! My 47mm Nav B Stainless arrived in Norway tonight, so I will have it by Tuesday at the latest. That will be 6 days after ordering, with a weekend in the middle. Not bad! And I am still very pleased with my Triton, wear it every day.

O.


----------



## Irish Coffee

Ocean One Black ordered last week. Website says it'll be 21st of March (Today, whoop!) before shipping resumes due low stock. Cannot wait!


----------



## LH2

Military Black arrived today. Ordered Tuesday - arrived Monday, six days later including the weekend. Excellent and quick service. Asked for a small brown strap and they switched it no problem to a dark brown vintage croco pattern. Plan to order a black strap as seen on the Military White but I don't see it on the website.

My wrist is 6.75" and the Military fits great. It is not as big as I thought it would be in photos, which is good since I was concerned about it being too much. Excellent lume! love the coin edge bezel, looks great in person. Also like the domed crystal with interior side AR.

Really a unique watch. Nice dial touches like the black date window moved up a bit to allow the 6:00 lume marker, and inner ring just at the edge of the hour hand make it a very pleasant watch to look at IMHO.


----------



## tobitas

Ordered my first Steinhart watch, an Ocean Vintage GMT last week. Website said until yesterday availability and shipment would start again on March 21st. Today that was updated to April 04th.
No mail from Steinhart so far on this issue or when I can expect my watch to be delivered.
Waiting....


----------



## s-w-lin

I placed the order for Ocean 1 Black on Mar/15 and got the order confirmation same day. Then there is no any message from them even I sent them two Emails to ask the order status. Waiting...


----------



## cuts33

s-w-lin said:


> I placed the order for Ocean 1 Black on Mar/15 and got the order confirmation same day. Then there is no any message from them even I sent them two Emails to ask the order status. Waiting...


From what I can tell, orders are taking between 1-2 weeks before they ship out. If your watch was listed as in stock and hasn't shipped in 2 weeks, then I'd give em a call and see what's going on.


----------



## s-w-lin

cuts33 said:


> From what I can tell, orders are taking between 1-2 weeks before they ship out. If your watch was listed as in stock and hasn't shipped in 2 weeks, then I'd give em a call and see what's going on.


Hi, Cuts33, Thanks a lot. It seems I have to wait another 1~2 weeks for my first Steinhart. It's very difficult to me for the waiting.:-(


----------



## 4Play

Heys Guys... It's been a few weeks since I joined and my first post. I'm a fan of dive watches, but have an appreciation for Fliegers. After several days of decisional paralysis and several email exchanges with Gunter, I placed my first order. Out of all the beautiful offerings I decided to order a Nav-B Black. I've always wanted to add a DLC to my collection an this seemd to be the perfect combination. After reading these posts I thought I would share mine with you, and what an amazing turn of events.

March 22 1:22PM EST - Order placed and funds submitted via PP

March 23 3:43AM EST - Email received with Order Number

March 23 2:10PM EST - Order shipped with Tracking Number

Checked FedEx website to track my order:

Anticipated Ship Date - March 23, 2011

Estimated Delivery - March 24, 2011 by 10:30AM

Say what??? You got to be kidding me!!! If this holds true, this will be the fastest shipping time I have ever experienced. Lucky for me my wife will be home. Whenever I have a package she will let me know when it arrives. Cannot wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Riker

4Play, welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum....

Congrats on ordering the Nav.B Black. Be sure to share some pics & your thoughts when it arrives & when it does arrive wear it well & often...;-)


----------



## richc1958

4Play said:


> Heys Guys... It's been a few weeks since I joined and my first post. I'm a fan of dive watches, but have an appreciation for Fliegers. After several days of decisional paralysis and several email exchanges with Gunter, I placed my first order. Out of all the beautiful offerings I decided to order a Nav-B Black. I've always wanted to add a DLC to my collection an this seemd to be the perfect combination. After reading these posts I thought I would share mine with you, and what an amazing turn of events.
> 
> March 22 1:22PM EST - Order placed and funds submitted via PP
> 
> March 23 3:43AM EST - Email received with Order Number
> 
> March 23 2:10PM EST - Order shipped with Tracking Number
> 
> Checked FedEx website to track my order:
> 
> Anticipated Ship Date - March 23, 2011
> 
> Estimated Delivery - March 24, 2011 by 10:30AM
> 
> Say what??? You got to be kidding me!!! If this holds true, this will be the fastest shipping time I have ever experienced. Lucky for me my wife will be home. Whenever I have a package she will let me know when it arrives. Cannot wait for tomorrow.


Damn I wish my next watch (Marine B-Uhr) would have shipped this fast. I ordered mine on March 20 and all I have received was the we have your money email and this was with Gunter himself promising me it would be shipped out at once. 3 emails later silence. I am not a big fan when a company has your money and you have great difficulty getting info from them. I know this happen often with Steinhart but this is not good business and if it is just due to huge amounts of business they need to hire help. Great communications before the sale is nice but after sale communications is just as important.

Also 4play make sure the watch has been picked up by Fed Ex. I had the same timeline as you on my last Steinhart and I received it on Monday it just took awhile for the fedex info to get updated


----------



## delco714

4play, fedex is often wrong with eta when shipping international. It happened to me, then arrived 2 days later


----------



## 4Play

The Nav-B Black arrived today. First impression is this is truly a gorgeous timepiece. The black case with polished crown is a remarkable contrast. I will take pics and post tomorrow. Shipped from Germany 3/23 and arrived in the US on East Coast 3/25. Thanks to Gunter for fast service.


----------



## richc1958

Finally heard back from them and was told my watch was delayed at their watchmakers they also do not know why. It was there for a final inspection prior to shipping makes we wonder if it was broken. Well they have until Tuesday there time to ship or I will cancel the order. I know I sound impatient but I was told by Gunter himself it would ship at once...8 days later is not at once.


----------



## chadal

New here and to Steinhart. Just ordered a Triton 30 ATM with the metal band which will be released after the Basel show per Gunter.


----------



## Titan II

chadal said:


> New here and to Steinhart. Just ordered a Triton 30 ATM with the metal band which will be released after the Basel show per Gunter.


Welcome chadal and congratulations on your purchase. Please post some pictures of your Triton when it arrives. Looking forward to seeing the new bracelet.

Rene


----------



## Riker

Hi chadel, welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum....;-)



chadal said:


> New here and to Steinhart. Just ordered a Triton 30 ATM with the metal band which will be released after the Basel show per Gunter.


----------



## chadal

Riker and Titan II Thank you for the welcome. Just received my confirmation for the order. Nothing like ordering the new metal band sight unseen. Can't wait.


----------



## s-w-lin

Day 14 and still waiting ........


----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, members and friends, and all that share our passion (obsession). I started this thread on my birthday 2011 to share with you all the fact that I was about to become a member of the Steinhart Owners Club and to encourage you to share as well. Well, I am happy to announce that I just purchased my next 2 pieces from Gunter to add to my Marine Chrono II and my Nav B-Uhr II 44mm (manual). Yesterday I received confirmation that my order was received for an Ocean One Vintage Red and an Ocean One Vintage.


Update: I received my order today and I'm very impressed with the Vintage Red.:-! I love the classic dial and the vintage style exuded by the acrylic "crystal" sans cyclops...but, I digress. I'll save further comments for a comprehensive review.

You'll notice that I haven't mentioned the O1 Vintage. Well that is because I didn't receive one.:--( I did however receive 2 watches in the shipment, but they were both O1 VRs.:-s After corresponding with Sabine and getting the good news that Gunter was willing to build me an O1 V I was instructed to order the VR and, in the space provided for "comments", mention that an O1 V was to be substituted. Because I wanted a VR as well as the V I ordered 2 VRs and clearly stated in the appropriate box that they were to substitute a V as per Mr. Steinhart. I guess someone neglected to check the comments box before filling the order:rodekaart and here I sit with 2 VRs.o|

Now please don't get me wrong, I am not complaining. I am just updating the status of my order and I know things will eventually get worked out. In the meantime I can just enjoy my VR while I await the V.:-d I'm in no hurry. It's just that that's a lot of wasted money on shipping watches back and forth as now the extra VR has to go back to Germany and I don't plan on paying for them to ship the correct watch out to me. That's why I save and order 2 at a time...to save some money on shipping. I've even thought about just keeping it and asking Gunter if it's possible to subtract all the (potential) extra shipping charges from the price of another VR and then shipping me the V when it's ready.:think: I just hate to see money wasted. What do you guys think about that idea? |> <|?

Anyway, that's my update. I hope life is treating you all well and you're all enjoying your Steinharts. I know I am.

Rene

Apologies for the War and Peace post.:-d


----------



## Thomashek

chadal said:


> New here and to Steinhart. Just ordered a Triton 30 ATM with the metal band which will be released after the Basel show per Gunter.


Good choise chadal, congratulations. Please show us some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## s-w-lin

Just got Sabine's Email that the ocean 1 will start with shipping middle/end of next week.


----------



## bortas

Well, I guess I'm now officially part of the club too. I ordered my Ocean One Vintage Red last Saturday and received it Thursday at noon. Not bad for Germany to Ontario, Canada. The only sad part of the whole experience is that Fedex lies! :-| They said it would be delivered Wednesday after calling to confirm that I would be there to pay the customs. That last 24 hrs what agonizing!!! :-d

Jerome


----------



## CalBears

Hello all and thanks for the information in all the forums re Steinhart watches. This certainly helped in my decision to purchase a Ocean 1 GMT -Coke bezel. I had been looking for a GMT watch for travel and this seems like the best watch for the price/quality. I considered purchasing a Rolex GMT II Master or Exporer but didn't want to risk being robbed/having it stolen while overseas. I own several Rolex's and this watch is seemingly very similar in quality (maybe my concern over losing a nice watch hasn't been solved!). The GMT function also seems right on so far. 
I had a great experience in the pre-order time period as Gunter was extremely responsive in answering emails, even during a weekend. He also included a Pepsi bezel for free. I placed the online order late evening March 27. By the morning of March 30 I had received an automated email stating the watch was on it's way and was scheduled to be delivered the morning of April 1. Unfortunately there were flight delays in Germany and the watch was held in customs in Memphis. FedEx hoped to deliver April 2 in the am, but the watch was still held in customs. FedEx delivered on time to my home this morning. 
Overall, a great online experience and most likely not my only Steinhart purchase.


----------



## lawman98

Placed my order for the Nav B-Uhr II 44mm hand driven last night about 10pm (Central time). Asked for the strap to be switched out for black in the comments section and called them this morning to confirm. They gladly switched out the strap and I got a FedEx tracking number late this morning. Waiting for FedEx to pick it up, but when i called Steinhart this morning, the lady that I spoke to said that I may have it by the end of the week! That seems really fast. I am in Texas, and I will be very impressed if I am wearing that watch this weekend!


----------



## Titan II

CalBears said:


> Hello all and thanks for the information in all the forums re Steinhart watches. This certainly helped in my decision to purchase a Ocean 1 GMT -Coke bezel. I had been looking for a GMT watch for travel and this seems like the best watch for the price/quality. I considered purchasing a Rolex GMT II Master or Exporer but didn't want to risk being robbed/having it stolen while overseas. I own several Rolex's and this watch is seemingly very similar in quality (maybe my concern over losing a nice watch hasn't been solved!). The GMT function also seems right on so far.
> I had a great experience in the pre-order time period as Gunter was extremely responsive in answering emails, even during a weekend. He also included a Pepsi bezel for free. I placed the online order late evening March 27. By the morning of March 30 I had received an automated email stating the watch was on it's way and was scheduled to be delivered the morning of April 1. Unfortunately there were flight delays in Germany and the watch was held in customs in Memphis. FedEx hoped to deliver April 2 in the am, but the watch was still held in customs. FedEx delivered on time to my home this morning.
> Overall, a great online experience and most likely not my only Steinhart purchase.


Welcome CalBears and congrats on your new O1 GMT. It's always nice to hear from another happy Steinhart customer. Enjoy your new watch in the best of health and please post your thoughts and maybe some pictures once you've had some time to enjoy the piece.

Best wishes,

Rene


----------



## richc1958

My Marine B-Uhr shipped last Monday had it in CA and one my wrist on wednesday


----------



## ktoo

Just got my Ocean Black DLC. Shipping was perfect - 4 days over a weekend. FedEx tracking was very accurate. Watch is perfect, stunning. I love the classic looks. And the black makes it very understated. It's heavy but not overly so. Caseback is definitely sharp. Can't buff it out because of the DLC. But no shaving so far. Clasp feels a little tinny but, for the price, who cares. Definitely love it.


----------



## djs86

Congratulations on your first Steinhart purchase and welcome to the forum, Chadal. An excellent choice indeed. I've been in love with the Triton 30ATM for sometime, but knew it needed to have a bracelet. Please post some pictures of it when it arrives. I cannot wait to see the new bracelet! Cheers!

Daniel


----------



## lawman98

lawman98 said:


> Placed my order for the Nav B-Uhr II 44mm hand driven last night about 10pm (Central time). Asked for the strap to be switched out for black in the comments section and called them this morning to confirm. They gladly switched out the strap and I got a FedEx tracking number late this morning. Waiting for FedEx to pick it up, but when i called Steinhart this morning, the lady that I spoke to said that I may have it by the end of the week! That seems really fast. I am in Texas, and I will be very impressed if I am wearing that watch this weekend!


Well, I am impressed. Watch delivered this morning at 9am. In 4 days from Germany to Texas. Strap was switched out like I requested. Great experience overall.


----------



## aafanatic

Hey all,
Just finished reading this whole thread and a couple of other threads here in Steinhart Landia.
End result: I pulled the trigger on a 
*STEINHART "OCEAN 44 automatic" :-d :-d*

I am excited to have found this place. I was looking for a watch for my best friend, and I found one for myself. (Absolutely unheard of).
I really enjoy the mix of people in this forum. Judging from the collections in some of your signatures (ie Panerai, Rolex, ...) These are not just affordable watches that happen to be well made, They are well made watches that happen to be affordable. Reading the experiences of the people on this forum really sold me on Steinhart. I have advised my best friend to the best of my ability to not be dissuaded from Steinhart just because they happen to be affordable. In an attempt to be a living example of my own beliefs i have taken my own advise and put my money where my mouth is. (looks strange in print, doesn't it?)
Thanks for all the help and experience.


----------



## Titan II

aafanatic said:


> Hey all,
> Just finished reading this whole thread and a couple of other threads here in Steinhart Landia.
> End result: I pulled the trigger on a
> *STEINHART "OCEAN 44 automatic" :-d :-d*
> 
> I am excited to have found this place. I was looking for a watch for my best friend, and I found one for myself. (Absolutely unheard of).
> I really enjoy the mix of people in this forum. Judging from the collections in some of your signatures (ie Panerai, Rolex, ...) These are not just affordable watches that happen to be well made, They are well made watches that happen to be affordable. Reading the experiences of the people on this forum really sold me on Steinhart. I have advised my best friend to the best of my ability to not be dissuaded from Steinhart just because they happen to be affordable. In an attempt to be a living example of my own beliefs i have taken my own advise and put my money where my mouth is. (looks strange in print, doesn't it?)
> Thanks for all the help and experience.


aafanatic,

Welcome to the Steinhart forum and congratulations on your O44 Auto. I don't own a 44 myself (too big for my wrist I think) but I do own 3 other Steinharts (fourth is with FedEx as we speak) and I'm sure you'll be very happy.

Please post some pictures and let us know your impressions once it arrives.

Rene


----------



## atennisplayah

have this modded ocean 1 arriving tomorrow or the next day from the US of A!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/steinhart-ocean-1-mod-one-kind-give-away-price-520932.html

should look mean with a bond nato paired up with it


----------



## aafanatic

*atennisplayah*,
That Ocean 1 Modd looks Awesome. I bet the lume on those hands are going to pop.


----------



## whaler

I ordered a Triton 30ATM on Saturday, April 9. I got a response this morning from Gunter saying the order had been received. I requested the rubber strap with brushed buckle instead of the black leather strap which normally accompanies the watch.


----------



## Theoden1

Became a member of this forum after hearing about Steinhart watches several months ago and staring at the great looking watches on their web site. I pulled the trigger on an Aviation GMT April 7th, and am trying not to follow it up with an order for an Aviation Pink Gold. I have not yet received any kind of order acknowledgment yet, but reading other posts it appears the Steinhart people are somewhat busy with new orders. I guess I should send an e-mail in a couple more days if I don't hear anything. Otherwise I am getting pretty excited about my watch arriving.


----------



## richc1958

whaler said:


> I ordered a Triton 30ATM on Saturday, April 9. I got a response this morning from Gunter saying the order had been received. I requested the rubber strap with brushed buckle instead of the black leather strap which normally accompanies the watch.


 Well the strap is leather but a rubberized leather which I did not think I would like but despite having 3 other straps for this it is the one I like the best....


----------



## Riker

Welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum Theoden.....;-)

I have sent you a PM regarding your Aviation GMT order...



Theoden1 said:


> Became a member of this forum after hearing about Steinhart watches several months ago and staring at the great looking watches on their web site. I pulled the trigger on an Aviation GMT March 7th, and am trying not to follow it up with an order for an Aviation Pink Gold. I have not yet received any kind of order acknowledgment yet, but reading other posts it appears the Steinhart people are somewhat busy with new orders. I guess I should send an e-mail in a couple more days if I don't hear anything. Otherwise I am getting pretty excited about my watch arriving.


----------



## atennisplayah

aafanatic said:


> *atennisplayah*,
> That Ocean 1 Modd looks Awesome. I bet the lume on those hands are going to pop.


absolutely! Just arrived earlier today, definately well even spread of lume on hands and dial give it some hi-vis in the dark and it looks killer with that bond nato on it.


----------



## RBen99

Newby to this forum, normally 24 hr..Last night I ordered the 47mm Nav B in Stainless from Singapore, I have had very good luck with Gnomon watches. IMHO the Steinhart Nav B is the best looking and quality for the price ( a second favorite is the Prometheus Recon 5). The shipping usually takes a week from Singapore, so I will have to wear my Ollech & Wajs Pilot and pretend until the watch arrives. Maybe have to get the GMT next...


----------



## chadal

Daniel, Just received the new Triton 30ATM yesterday. I am still waiting for the Steinhart metal band for the watch from Gunter. I have e-mailed him to see when it may arrive. Will put up pictures as soon as I get the metal band. The watch is excellent even on my puny wrists.

Chuck


----------



## Bertelsen

Chuck, congrats with your new watch! 
We need wristshots.


----------



## raymansg

Well, it was this forum that convinced me to get the Ocean Back DLC & Nav B-Uhr Black. Strange, you guys seem to have yr shipment quite fast. I ordered last Tuesday, paid for it, got an emal that they will ship in a few days time ... last Thursday and nothing yet.
Does it really take that long ? I got them direct from Steinhart's website.
By the way, I'm from Singapore.

Am looking forward to them ...:think:

Edited ** No wonder you guys harp about Gunter so much, I left him a message and I got a reply in barely a few mins. Slight delay .. but they are coming ...|>


----------



## martincarl

Yey!

First Steinhart on its way, vintage red for me. Will post pics even though there are thousands already 

//Carl


----------



## whaler

whaler said:


> I ordered a Triton 30ATM on Saturday, April 9. I got a response this morning from Gunter saying the order had been received. I requested the rubber strap with brushed buckle instead of the black leather strap which normally accompanies the watch.


I just a note from Gunter letting me know the watch has been shipped. 3 days - not so bad. I was hoping to catch him before it shipped to ask if I could buy a stainless bracelet to be shipped with the watch to avoid extra shipping charges. Oh well. We'll see about the rubber strap, but I'm fond of the bracelets, not so much rubber or leather. I see a steel band with this watch in my future.


----------



## Bertelsen

Steinhart ships all bands for free when you order them.  
So no worries there mate.


----------



## Theoden1

Theoden1 said:


> Became a member of this forum after hearing about Steinhart watches several months ago and staring at the great looking watches on their web site. I pulled the trigger on an Aviation GMT April 7th, and am trying not to follow it up with an order for an Aviation Pink Gold. I have not yet received any kind of order acknowledgment yet, but reading other posts it appears the Steinhart people are somewhat busy with new orders. I guess I should send an e-mail in a couple more days if I don't hear anything. Otherwise I am getting pretty excited about my watch arriving.


Received my Aviation GMT 7 days after I ordered it. It looks even better in person, and has the black strap from the Aviation Stainless that I requested. Never got any kind of confirmation e-mail, but with what I read about the workload at Steinhart, I guess a few things can slip through the cracks. It made the arrival of the Aviation GMT a nice surprise . I am going to make it my new daily wearer even displacing a couple Breitlings.


----------



## chadal

Received a message from Gunter on the bracelet for the Triton 30ATM. Gunter said it will be out in about 3 weeks and I need to remind him to ship since I already paid. Gunter must be swamped. Can't wait


----------



## bartbart

Hey all,

I ordered a watch on Monday and got the confirmation the next day via email telling me that I can expect a follow-up with shipping info. It's Wednesday night (Eastern) and I haven't seen that shipping info email. Not complaining, just wondering if that is standard. What is typical with Steinhart?

FWIW, it was an Ocean Vintage GMT.

Thanks.


----------



## Roark

If its the Ocean Vintage GMT, you're pretty lucky. I ordered mine a month ago and still nada. Their replies are erratic. Sometimes immediately, sometimes a week. It's frustrating but I'd like to think it's growing pains. I hope Gunter gets to sort out his operations for smoother flow. Good luck!



bartbart said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I ordered a watch on Monday and got the confirmation the next day via email telling me that I can expect a follow-up with shipping info. It's Wednesday night (Eastern) and I haven't seen that shipping info email. Not complaining, just wondering if that is standard. What is typical with Steinhart?
> 
> FWIW, it was an Ocean Vintage GMT.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Riker

bartbart & Roark, firstly congrats on ordering the Ocean Vintage GMT.

As you may know, currently the Ocean Vintage GMT is out of stock. Once they are available again you will receive further advice on your orders. Some had become available over the past 2 weeks but only in limited numbers & there are many waiting for the Ocean Vintage GMT. In relation to replies, it has been well documented that Steinhart have had a huge increase in popularity so with that comes hugely increased traffic whether sales or enquiries. Steinhart have employed extra staff over the past 12 months but the traffic in sales & enquiries continues to grow. To this point Steinhart is once again looking at their staffiing options.

If you have not received further advice in the next few days then ofcourse email them & enquire..... Hang in fella's....;-)



bartbart said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I ordered a watch on Monday and got the confirmation the next day via email telling me that I can expect a follow-up with shipping info. It's Wednesday night (Eastern) and I haven't seen that shipping info email. Not complaining, just wondering if that is standard. What is typical with Steinhart?
> 
> FWIW, it was an Ocean Vintage GMT.
> 
> Thanks.





Roark said:


> If its the Ocean Vintage GMT, you're pretty lucky. I ordered mine a month ago and still nada. Their replies are erratic. Sometimes immediately, sometimes a week. It's frustrating but I'd like to think it's growing pains. I hope Gunter gets to sort out his operations for smoother flow. Good luck!


----------



## AFG08

Ordered a VR last weekend. Got shipping information on Monday and it arrived today (Friday). I'll play with it tonight but at first glance it looked great, just a beautiful watch at a very reasonable price and excellent customer service with the very prompt shipping.


----------



## klvru

Hey all,

I've finally decided and made an order for the LSE!! Since is a Sunday so hopefully I get shipping information really soon and hope to receive it within this week!! 

And Gunter said if is too big I can return to him and he will refund including postage charges, within 14 days  Isnt that great


----------



## Dscotland

After the kind advice offered a couple of weeks ago on the forum, i have tonight ordered an Aviation automatic and a Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm automatic direct from the Steinhart website both standard with no changes , now i get to wait eagerly for the postman


----------



## klvru

Is been almost a week and I have not receive any shipping information and I've emailed them but got no reply  I was hoping it will arrive today or next monday

Any advice??


----------



## Full of Days

Ordered an ocean black DLC and the Ocean44 Auto with additional rubber strap for the O44 A and nato strap with black hardware for the Oblack DLC. Gunter immediately emailed me with an ETA on the O44 A. Shipping out late next week. I am looking forward to having these two pieces in the collection!


----------



## Riker

Hmmm, you should have received shipping info by now. Send the email again & do so every 2 days till you get a reply. You can also try [email protected], Sabine is the company secretary. Be sure to quote all relevant info & include your discussions with Gunter.



klvru said:


> Is been almost a week and I have not receive any shipping information and I've emailed them but got no reply  I was hoping it will arrive today or next monday
> 
> Any advice??


----------



## klvru

Riker said:


> Hmmm, you should have received shipping info by now. Send the email again & do so every 2 days till you get a reply. You can also try [email protected], Sabine is the company secretary. Be sure to quote all relevant info & include your discussions with Gunter.


Just got a reply, saying that it will be shipped out today. Sigh ordered on 23rd of April and only shipped out today. Hopefully I'll get to receive it within this week, with the requested band(I changed it to other band)


----------



## aafanatic

I ordered my Ocean 44 Auto on April 4th. It has been back ordered so I have had plenty of time to think about it. I asked if I could order the mesh bracelet instead of the stock bracelet. Gunter let me upgrade for an additional 50 Euro. It is really wonderful to work with people that are willing to receive special requests and make them happen even under pressure. 
Patience may be a virtue, but the customer service that Steinhart has shown is a priceless asset. I am won over:-!


----------



## Oscillator

I placed an order yesterday for an Aviation GMT Automatic (my first Steinhart purchase) and did the bank transfer this morning. The money has left my account, so I'm now in a state of anticipation/trepidation. I have read of various problems with the 2893-2 GMT 24hr hand alignment on watches from a number of firms, so I'm hoping that this one turns out to be a good one. I almost didn't order for this reason, but I kept having to go back and look at the pictures of this watch, so gave in to desire in the end!
I'll post here with an update when there is something to report. Thanks to all you guys who have posted on this forum, I've found it very helpful when attempting to make a considered purchase.


----------



## Titan II

Oscillator said:


> I placed an order yesterday for an Aviation GMT Automatic (my first Steinhart purchase) and did the bank transfer this morning. The money has left my account, so I'm now in a state of anticipation/trepidation. I have read of various problems with the 2893-2 GMT 24hr hand alignment on watches from a number of firms, so I'm hoping that this one turns out to be a good one. I almost didn't order for this reason, but I kept having to go back and look at the pictures of this watch, so gave in to desire in the end!
> I'll post here with an update when there is something to report. Thanks to all you guys who have posted on this forum, I've found it very helpful when attempting to make a considered purchase.


Congratulations on your purchase Oscillator and welcome to the Steinhart family. Im positive youll be very happy with not only the watch but also with the whole Steinhart experience. As has been mentioned previously, the issue is with the actual movement and not with Steinhart directly. However, should any problems arise Im sure Herr Steinhart will look after it for you. Enjoy your new watch in the best of health.

Rene


----------



## Oscillator

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your purchase Oscillator and welcome to the Steinhart family. Im positive youll be very happy with not only the watch but also with the whole Steinhart experience. As has been mentioned previously, the issue is with the actual movement and not with Steinhart directly. However, should any problems arise Im sure Herr Steinhart will look after it for you. Enjoy your new watch in the best of health.
> 
> Rene


Thanks for the welcome Rene. I understand that the 2893-2 GMT hand alignment issues aren't an exclusive issue for any one watch brand. However, I suspect that it is an issue that is delaying a number of people placing an order for a GMT watch at the moment. Hopefully this strand will help reduce those fears over time. I'm looking forward to being able to post some encouragement!


----------



## Titan II

Oscillator said:


> I understand that the 2893-2 GMT hand alignment issues aren't an exclusive issue for any one watch brand. However, I suspect that it is an issue that is delaying a number of people placing an order for a GMT watch at the moment.


Oscillator,

You are absolutely correct. I've been wanting to add a GMT to my collection but I'm a little gun shy with the misalignment issues that have been prominent on many of the forums here. I understand that not all watches/movements are affected but I'd rather wait and order when I know I can be more confident that the watch I'm ordering will arrive without any issues. Needless to say I hope yours arrives that way.

Regards,

Rene


----------



## referee

I ordered last week a TRITON 100ΑΤΜ dlc and i think in a couple of days will be in my wrist!!
I'll post some photos when it comes


----------



## klvru

I finally receive my LSE today! I am surpise when I opened it up, it looks gorgeous! So much nicer compared to the pictures and such good quality for such a price.

However after all the happiness, I found out something that make me feel rather disappointed. Firstly is that, there are some minor scratches between the bezel and the crown and some dots on the crystal which can't be wiped off ( will try to take a picture of it later ) and 2 other minor things, being that the box did not come with the silver numbered limited edition plate that it should have( at least from what I've seen from other people's ) and lastly is that the black strap that came with it isn't the one from the description which I really like(the one with deployant and look more like an IWC) and most importantly it is much shorter than the one provided hence I won't be able to use this one since is so long (150+mm)

Any advice? Should I contact steinhart or ? I know is minor things but I'm rather fussy

PS : The picture with the plate is taken from someone else in this forum, the one without is mine(see how the black straps differ?)


----------



## Milanche78

Is there a discount for WUS members ?


----------



## delco714

klvru - simply stunning! enjoy


----------



## Riker

Welcome Milanche78...;-)

No discount for WUS members & no need for one as all Steinhart watches are already exceptional value...



Milanche78 said:


> Is there a discount for WUS members ?


----------



## 20_100

Just succeed a bid on ebay. 
A 47mm Nav-B, 3 months old... Hope it will arrive quickly  
I've got already the strap I will use 
Pictures when I will get it.


----------



## referee

YESSSSSSSSSSS
Μy TRITON 100 ATM black DLC finally arrived home
The watch is absolutely stunning
Much better live than see the photos from the net

Thanks Steinhart!!!


----------



## Meddle

New order today, Nav B-watch stainless steel. My first Steinhart.
Can't wait


----------



## Ryeguy

New order for me too. I've been waiting to order a Vintage GMT (love that 1655 look) until I've had reason to use it as a reward. I'm a pretty goal-oriented guy, so having a Vintage GMT as a carrot is a pretty good motivator for me! This will be my first Steinhart for me and I am very much looking forward to it!


----------



## delco714

If I struck lotto. One of the first things id do is buy 1 of each of Steinhart's watches.. *sigh*...


----------



## Full of Days

kindof bummed about my order placed 2 weeks ago... My Ocean44 Auto isnt available still. There's a delay with their swiss supplier and they are expecting the watch to ship out late next week.


----------



## Bertelsen

I feel with you!

The only thing you can do is wait, and then wait some more. 
I am ready to order a Triton, and I expect there will be some delay. 

I work in a store, so I am used to suppliers not being able to produce enough when there is a high demand.


----------



## diliger

Hello everybody, as a proud owner of Tissot's watches ( V8 and Visodate) was looking for a nice diver. So i pull the trigger for a Ocean One, hope to get it soon.


----------



## malioil

Just placed an order for the 
*STEINHART "AVIATION pink gold / carbon"*

Art.Nr. A0702

Can't wait to get it !


----------



## Titan II

diliger said:


> Hello everybody, as a proud owner of Tissot's watches ( V8 and Visodate) was looking for a nice diver. So i pull the trigger for a Ocean One, hope to get it soon.


Welcome diliger and congrats on your Ocean One. I have 2 watches from the Ocean Series (Vintage and Vintage Red) and I love them and I'm seeing a Black GMT in my future. I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised at the quality of Steinhart watches. The pictures posted on their website and here on the forum just don't do their watches justice. Enjoy your new Ocean One in the best of health.

Rene


----------



## Sensei Bill

New to watchuseek, first post. Ordered an Ocean One Black which should be shipped tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I think the 42mm size will be a nice compliment to my 40mm Sub and my 44mm Lum-Tecs. Pictures upon arrival.


----------



## Riker

Welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum Sensai Bill....;-)

Looking forward to your pics & thoughts on the Ocean when it arrives.... The 42mm Ocean will be a perfect compliment to the Sub & Lum tecs...



Sensei Bill said:


> New to watchuseek, first post. Ordered an Ocean One Black which should be shipped tomorrow. Looking forward to it. I think the 42mm size will be a nice compliment to my 40mm Sub and my 44mm Lum-Tecs. Pictures upon arrival.


----------



## TBD

I've just today received my NavB Chrono 47mm which I ordered on 23rd April.

I enquired by email, and got a reply over Easter holiday and I was assured it was in stock and would be dispatched immediately (from Germany to a neighbouring country). I paid my money but a week later still no watch. I found out (by me taking the initiative and eventually phoning rather than being informed about the issue) that the watch would be another week late. I eventually got confirmation this week the watch had been dispatched.

So my point is: excellent presales from Gunter (advice about features and specials etc) but not such a good service once the money has been handed over. These are high ticket items we we are buying and justifies some emails giving the progress of an order, especially if it likely to be late and the money has been paid in advance. Alternatively give a realistic lead time from the outset and manage the customer expectation.

Anyhow as the topic of thread is new orders, that was my experience. Now for the mitigation...

The watching is stunning, impressive and is excellent value. I have a nuimber of Fortis, Sinn and Review Thommen watches, which retail at far higher prices and yet I cannot fault the watch I have received. I feels solid and chunky, the strap is good quality with deployment clasp, the face is clear, the lume brilliant. I feel sufficiently strongly about the product quality that I am likely to order another Steinhart very shortly....

Hopefully if any of the Steinhart team are reading this, they may be able to improve the ordering experience. The product is tip top, a little better communication would be appreciated.

TBD


----------



## GriffonSec

Been lurking for a while, picked up a few watches in the sales forum, but lurk and read more than anything. I'm in love with the look of the Triton 30's, and found this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-s...sted-case-black-dial-divers-watch-524956.html

Now inbound to me! Very excited. Most of my watches are in the 44-47mm range, it appears it may wear a bit smaller, but the look of this is fantastic to me. Will most likely pick up one of the newer grey faced versions soon...


----------



## aafanatic

Dear Mr. Ha,

we have send you the following articles:

T0215 - OCEAN 44 automatic

You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.

Tracking ID: 7947603362**

BAM! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Tony A.H

GriffonSec said:


> Most of my watches are in the 44-47mm range, it appears it may wear a bit smaller, but the look of this is fantastic to me. Will most likely pick up one of the newer grey faced versions soon...


the Triton is a Fantastic Watch as you said .:-!
may wear a bit Smaller but it's Nice to have something rather Unique and Different from the rest of your Collection.;-)

Congratulations
Tony


----------



## Riker

Griffon, welcome to Watchuseek & the Steinhart forum...

You will find that while the Triton 30atm will wear smaller due to the big bezel/small dial it will wear noticeably taller on the wrist. I am sure you will be extremely impressed with it. Be sure to throw some pics & your thoughts in the 'Show your Steinhart' thread when it arrives.

TBD, welcome to the forum....

Sorry to hear you are not happy with your after sale service from Steinhart. If it is any help your situation is very rare as Steinharts great reputation is partly built on excellent & very generous after sales service. Hopefully, when you make your next Steinhart purchase you will have a much more enjoyable experience, more in line with what is the norm....;-)


----------



## GriffonSec

Thanks for the welcome.

I'm very excited about this watch. After looking through the "leather on divers" thread, I may have to shoot Gunny another email and add another leather Nato strap to the order he's currently working on.


----------



## malioil

Status:Left FedEx origin facility (GARCHING, BY 85748, DE)

Two more days !


----------



## Sensei Bill

Here is part of an email I just received:

we have send you the following articles: 

. .T0204 - OCEAN 1 BLACK

. .You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.
. .
I am guessing it will be in my hands on Wednesday.


----------



## Oscillator

I've received an email today (10 days after Steinhart confirmed receipt of payment) that my order for an Aviation GMT Automatic is being despatched. I chased this up after seven days, as the watch had been confirmed as being in stock at time of order. They told me that they were "suddenly short of Aviation watches", but had just received some new ones that would require a final check-up before shipping. "We will be able to send you your watch by the end of the week" stated on Tuesday looks to have been made reality, as today is Thursday. Now to play with the tracking system! I'll post pictures when the watch has landed.


----------



## Sensei Bill

Oscillator said:


> I've received an email today (10 days after Steinhart confirmed receipt of payment) that my order for an Aviation GMT Automatic is being despatched. I chased this up after seven days, as the watch had been confirmed as being in stock at time of order. They told me that they were "suddenly short of Aviation watches", but had just received some new ones that would require a final check-up before shipping. "We will be able to send you your watch by the end of the week" stated on Tuesday looks to have been made reality, as today is Thursday. Now to play with the tracking system! I'll post pictures when the watch has landed.


Same thing happened with mine. Asked about shipping and they said out of stock - would ship around May 12. Shipped today - according to Fedex is supposed to be at my door tomorrow. If that is the case - 24 hours from Germany to Colorado would be amazing!


----------



## Oscillator

Sensei Bill said:


> If that is the case - 24 hours from Germany to Colorado would be amazing!


I guess it may take a bit longer to your side of the pond. I'd love to think that we both get goodies soon.


----------



## Sensei Bill

Oscillator said:


> I guess it may take a bit longer to your side of the pond. I'd love to think that we both get goodies soon.


A boy can dream, right? Here's to our new wrist bling!


----------



## Sensei Bill

Fedex updated their site......watch arrival is now set for Monday.


----------



## Meddle

Recieved my Nav B-Uhr stainless steel. I asked them for a different strap and buckle and they were so kind not only to do it but they also included the original strap and buckle.
In short, I got a 49 euro strap and a 15 euro buckle for free. Wonderful service from Steinhart!
And the watch is perfect, no complains so far. This will not be my last Steinhart.


----------



## Oscillator

My Aviation GMT has landed. Steinhart emailed my Thursday lunchtime to say this was on its way, but it wasn't booked into the courier's tracking system until late Friday afternoon after I had sent a chase-up email. The watch was delivered around midday today, Monday. Packaging all in good condition. It didn't look like it had a hard ride. Two immediate surprises on unpacking the watch: the strap was not as per the pictures on the website (different colour and style) and the 24hr GMT hand was out of alignment. After all the waiting for this item and several emails back and forth chasing things up, as you can probably imagine, I'm not a very satisfied customer. I still love the look of the watch, but I may need calm down a bit before making too many more comments. Here are a few quick snaps so you can see what I received.


----------



## Sensei Bill

Sensei Bill said:


> Fedex updated their site......watch arrival is now set for Monday.


On truck - Out for delivery!


----------



## dare

Hi there,

Long time lurker here. Just pulled the trigger on an "Ocean vintage GMT". Was on pre-order, will start shipping on 30th of may. Can't wait to have something else on my wrist than my old Buren Diver.


----------



## dare

dare said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Long time lurker here. Just pulled the trigger on an "Ocean vintage GMT". Was on pre-order, will start shipping on 30th of may. Can't wait to have something else on my wrist than my old Buren Diver.


Just had the status updated to "Out For Delivery" ...whoohoo


----------



## EDT3

Ordered a Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm Hand Driven and Ocean 1 Black a couple of days ago. They left Germany today and should get them Tuesday. Waiting is not fun!


----------



## Titan II

EDT3 said:


> Ordered a Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm Hand Driven and Ocean 1 Black a couple of days ago. They left Germany today and should get them Tuesday. Waiting is not fun!


Congrats EDT3. I can confidently say you're going to be very impressed. The wait will be more than worth it. Enjoy and wear them in good health.

Rene


----------



## ctujack

I have a tracking number for a 44 DLC.
Should be here on Thursday.


----------



## Björn Nordström

Ordered an Ocean One Vintage Red with the new domed sapphire glass. The Nav B-Uhr II 44 that I've been looking at for some time will have to wait.


----------



## va812

Newbie here, who placed an order for an Ocean Vintage GMT a few days ago. Excited to finally own & wear a "real" watch, LOL :-d (I should qualify that statement that I own a TAG Heuer, Tissot & Wenger quartz movement watches & they have all been disappointing. My brother-in-law has a couple of Sinn & Stowa pieces and he recommended I join this site to educate myself about watches.)


----------



## Sensei Bill

VA812 - I think that may be my next Steinhart or the Aviation GMT. I have had my Ocean One for a few weeks now and am very impressed by it. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## KOB.

Well, might as well chirp in since I assume delivery is getting close - been waiting a month or so and Steinhart now advise delivery no sooner than 6 June 2011 although the German version says 10 June 2011. Here's hoping:

STEINHART "Nav B-Uhr automatik " Art.Nr. F0304 with the type B dial

After some deliberation, asked for and will get at no charge (thanks Gunter and crew):
1. Deployment Clasp
2. Diamond Crown
3. Torf Vintage (#191) strap

As an aside, I think the MC II (Roman) vintage is about the most elegant watch I have ever seen, it pushes all of the right buttons. Almost jumped that way, but for two (and they are personal) reasons - no auto movement, and no lume - the first I could live without the second not.

Anyway, the waiting continues.....

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Yovax

New to watchuseek. Ordered Nav B-Chrono II stainless steel with some customizations (golden rotor and see through back side). 
I asked them to keep an original stainless steel back and for additional leather strap with buckle and they were so kind to include it for free.
My first Steinhart. Can't wait.


----------



## Vampire

I ordered an Ocean 1 Vintage Red (sapphire) yesterday, this will be my first Steinhart. I'm not a collector though I have been in the past, this watch will be my main wearer for almost all occasions, with a Casio GW-M5600 as my beater.


----------



## aafanatic

*Awesome* choice, Vamp. The O1VR with the sapphire crystal is the whole package. I ordered one last night. 
Now I only have 3 or 4 more Steinhart Oceans to get.... But wait, that damn Gunter keeps making beautiful watches that I *must* own. This may never end :-d

My wish list:
Ocaen 44 GMT Pepsi
Ocean 44 DLC
Ocean 1 GMT Coke
Ocean 1 DLC (ceramic bezel)

and yes, I know that I have a problem, but at least it's only watches:-!


----------



## LeoWatch

I purchased a Nav B II B-Type 44mm last tuesday after reading so many positive reviews here of the company and getting some excellent responses from gunther himself. Being as I'm 6ft 5 with a 8.25 inch wrist its nice just to find a company that offers their band in a long much less one that is so willing to swap it out pre-sell. I also liked that I could select a diamond crown. My only complaint is I wish this model offered an exhibition back. That was not a huge concern and as gunther stated, the solid back is more true to the WWII watches.

My only concern is I have not heard anything since last tuesday on the watch. I emailed him today but I know they have been having some email problems. I rather not have to make an international call so hopefully I will get a response...or better yet find a watch waiting at my door


----------



## va812

LeoWatch said:


> My only concern is I have not heard anything since last tuesday on the watch. I emailed him today but I know they have been having some email problems. I rather not have to make an international call so hopefully I will get a response...or better yet find a watch waiting at my door


You're not the only one - I placed an order last Tue as well. I've sent them a few emails since then & no response. Hope that they are just busy processing orders. It would be helpful if they had some sort of order tracking process on their web site.


----------



## Björn Nordström

Placed my order last monday or tuesday (I think) and I transfered the money the same day, but it wasn't until today they confirmed the payment. Guess it takes some time for them to get the money from the bank so that they can start processing the order!?


----------



## JoelSolid

I must have changed my mind 5 different times on various Steinhart watches. I'm happy to say I finally pulled the trigger on an Ocean 44 DLC!b-) The great people at Steinhart threw in a DLC coated buckle to go with the Maratac Elite Strap I'm going to be trying out. I'm also picking up a black Maratac Zulu as well. I figure between the two straps and original bracelet I will have a lot of options! I ordered on June 6th and was told it would be shipping out sometime this week! Can't wait!


----------



## JoelSolid

Hello All,

I just got shipping confirmation! FEDEX shows to be delivered tomorrow by noon. From what I have heard from others the FEDEX date tends to change. Ordered Monday morning and at my door by Wednesday? Wow is that even possible!? :-!


----------



## Sensei Bill

JoelSolid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got shipping confirmation! FEDEX shows to be delivered tomorrow by noon. From what I have heard from others the FEDEX date tends to change. Ordered Monday morning and at my door by Wednesday? Wow is that even possible!? :-!


Date will probably change. My guess, Friday or next Monday. From my experience, the wait will be worth it!


----------



## JoelSolid

Bill,

You are correct that the date changed. I figured it would since the package wasn't even picked up from Steinhart by FEDEX yet. All that being said the package date only changed to tomorrow. Fedex shows the package as picked up and on its way. Any reason to think it will change again?


----------



## Sensei Bill

^^^ probably - I think mine changed a couple of times - to Colorado.


----------



## aafanatic

JoelSolid said:


> Bill,
> 
> You are correct that the date changed. I figured it would since the package wasn't even picked up from Steinhart by FEDEX yet. All that being said the package date only changed to tomorrow. Fedex shows the package as picked up and on its way. Any reason to think it will change again?


Probably this Mon. Check the progress of the current location. I ordered my O1VR on Sun and I expect it will arrive this Mon. They always end up arriving. 
One little thing at a time.


----------



## JoelSolid

aafanatic said:


> Probably this Mon. Check the progress of the current location. I ordered my O1VR on Sun and I expect it will arrive this Mon. They always end up arriving.
> One little thing at a time.


What does your tracking number currently show for arrival date?


----------



## Flexofiel

New to this forum, but active on the WUS G-Shock forum for a while.
Anyway, I just LOVE G-Shocks but after collecting them for a long time I decided it is time for some automatics.
After some searching on the web I couldn't choose between the Ocean 44 and the Triton 30 atm so I ordered them both 

It's a pity Steinhart's a bit slow (I ordered them on may the 13th and still no ETA's on my doorstep but hope the wait is worth it.
Already got 2 watchwinders and a Rios Vintage brown strap for the Ocean waiting....

Along with the Ocean and Triton I bought the Triton rubberstrap, an OEM buckle for the Triton, 2 Maratac Zulu's and a a Maratac rubber (22mm).
Ow, and last sunday the new metal bracelet for the Triton ;-)


----------



## richc1958

Flexofiel said:


> New to this forum, but active on the WUS G-Shock forum for a while.
> Anyway, I just LOVE G-Shocks but after collecting them for a long time I decided it is time for some automatics.
> After some searching on the web I couldn't choose between the Ocean 44 and the Triton 30 atm so I ordered them both
> 
> It's a pity Steinhart's a bit slow (I ordered them on may the 13th and still no ETA's on my doorstep but hope the wait is worth it.
> Already got 2 watchwinders and a Rios Vintage brown strap for the Ocean waiting....
> 
> Along with the Ocean and Triton I bought the Triton rubberstrap, an OEM buckle for the Triton, 2 Maratac Zulu's and a a Maratac rubber (22mm).
> Ow, and last sunday the new metal bracelet for the Triton ;-)


Hopefully them will come soon. With the Ocean 44 not in stock they are probably going to ship everything in one shipment. An email or call is in order.....


----------



## Flexofiel

richc1958 said:


> Hopefully them will come soon. With the Ocean 44 not in stock they are probably going to ship everything in one shipment. An email or call is in order.....


Probably they arrive at the end of this week, otherwise next week....


----------



## Bertelsen

I ordered the Triton 30 ATM today, I hope its in stock!


----------



## JoelSolid

aafanatic said:


> Probably this Mon. Check the progress of the current location. I ordered my O1VR on Sun and I expect it will arrive this Mon. They always end up arriving.
> One little thing at a time.


This is one time I'm glad you guys were wrong. My Ocean 44 DLC arrived today! Ordered it Sunday night (German Monday morning) Arrived Thursday at 11am in California. That is pretty damn fast!!! The thing that is crazy is the watch was at Steinhart waiting to be picked up until Wednesday. Less than 24 hour shipping Go Fedex! I'll post some pictures soon. I already tried on the Maratac Zulu and Maratac Elite bands. The Maratac Elite band with the Steinhart DLC buckle looks Sweet!


----------



## Vampire

My O1VR was last tracked at a depot less than 50 miles from my house, at 02:35 this morning.

Will it arrive today.... :think:


----------



## Bertelsen

Just got a Mail from Steinhart, order is shipped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertelsen

Fedex forgot to pick up the package at Steinhart on friday (or so it seems). 
This will be a long wait, monday is a holiday, so it wont be shipped until tuesday (I guess).


----------



## Björn Nordström

Got my Ocean One on friday, 10 days after I made the order. Pic here.


----------



## Thomashek

I ordered the Aviation GMT today


----------



## jchfriis

I ordered a Marine II Arabic the 9th June. It arrived the 13th, but I'm away at the moment. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## bortas

Well, despite having sold my O1VR, looks like I'm back in the Steinhart family. I just learned that the Black Sea #17 is now reserved for me. I'm so excited since the Black Sea has all the features I look for in a diver, with the exception of the drilled lugs, but that's not a deal breaker for me. And the waiting game starts...

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## KOB.

On way (at last), hope the Chilean Volcanic Ash currently surrounding the antipodes doesn't cause any grief:

we have send you the following articles:

F0304 - Nav B-Uhr automatik

You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.

Tracking ID:.......

Scheduled delivery 21 June 2011.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Riker

There you go mate, on it's way. Hopefully the new ash cloud that is coming blows well south......



KOB. said:


> On way (at last), hope the Chilean Volcanic Ash currently surrounding the antipodes doesn't cause any grief:
> 
> we have send you the following articles:
> 
> F0304 - Nav B-Uhr automatik
> 
> You can watch the shipment with the tracking ID.
> 
> Tracking ID:.......
> 
> Scheduled delivery 21 June 2011.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kevin


----------



## Bertelsen

Just got my 30 ATM, what a stunning Watch!! 3 hours till im done at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee W

Well..... I just placed an order for an Aviation GMT and the steel bracelet. This "first" Steinhart is a gift to myself for a long awaited job promotion. I can't wait!:-!


----------



## Thomashek

Just got my new Aviation


----------



## Tictocdoc

Mine went fine almost without a hitch. I got a call from Fedex to fill out a watch parts breakdown list. I contacted Steinhart and they quickly helped me solve that. 5 buisness days from finalizing the order I received my watch. 2 days transit.


----------



## Jack.T

As I have just received mine, I can tell you my experience:

I ordered it at 20:00h (GMT+1) on Friday June 17 and immediately did the payment.

They received the money on Monday 20 and send me an e-mail telling me that and that they will process my order within the next few days and that I will receive a tracking number upon shipment of my order.

I received an e-mail telling me that they had sent me the watch and the tracking ID on Monday 27.

The tracking was perfect: Augsburg -> Aschaffenburg -> ... -> My office 

So, everything was fine, just in time like it should be and as I was hoping, by the way.

Now I'm enjoying the watch and will check its accuracy as soon as I calm down! ;-)

Bye


----------



## Apolloman

Hi,
I ordered 2 watches, the GMT Vintage and an Ocean 1 recently. They finally came today. I love the watches because they look so much better in person then on photos. the weight, feel everything is just unbelievable. the only thing for my order is that Gunter sent me the wrong watch. One of them is supposed to be an Ocean 1 but he sent me an Ocean 44 with the new saphire bezel in Blue/Red. This is the new design. 
Thanks,
apolloman

*EDIT: Read the rules pertaining to the use of this forum please.*


----------

